# Battlefield 4: Informationen, Diskussionen, Probleme [Sammelthread]



## Kwengie (1. November 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Battlefield 4. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Battlefield 4. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.

Hallo!

Seit dem 31.10.2013, 12.00 Uhr deutsche Zeit bin ich stolzer Besitzer von Battlefield 4 und merkwürdigerweise habe ich diesem Tag nicht entgegengefiebert, wie ich es bei den andern PC-Teilen gemacht habe; wohlgemerkt ab Battlefield Viertnam bis hin zu Battlefield 3. Doch bei Battlefield 4 ist irgendwie die Luft raus und als Fan habe ich halt eben Battlefield 4 gekauft, weil es kein Zukunftsszenario wie bei Battlefield 2142 ist..

Als ich zu Hause angekommen bin, habe ich die Discs in mein Laufwerk geschoben und installiert. Das Installieren ging eigentlich recht flott. Sodann habe ich diesen Shooter per Webbrowser gestartet und nachdem ich auf einen deutschen Server gelandet bin, kam die Ernüchterung: die feinste Diashow.
Ich beendete etwas enttäuscht das Spiel und wollte den Singleplayer testen. Auch hier herbe Enttäuschung, da ebenfalls die Diashow sich die Ehre gab. Sodann habe ich versucht, diesen Modus wenigstens mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen, da mir im Test gesagt wurde, daß meine Framerate schlecht sei. Auch hier wieder die feinste Diashow. 
Also habe ich enttäuscht das Spiel beendet und da ich im Hinterkopf hatte, aktualisierte ich den NVidea-Grafikkartentreiber auf Version 331.xx.

Nach der Aktualisierung versuchte ich mich wieder am Singleplayer und siehe da, nach dem Video ruckelte im Spiel nichts mehr.
Ich konnte endlich Battlefield 4 spielen!!!

Nun möchte ich, nachdem ich die Hürde mit dem Update des Grafikkarten-Treibers genommen habe, den Singleplayer sowie den Multiplayer getrennt bewerten:

*Singleplayer:*
Grafisch sehr schön, aber diese Grafikpracht löste in mir keinen Aha-Effekt mehr aus, als ich vor einigen Jahre Crysis (Demo) zockte.
Das gute dabei war jedoch, daß kein weißlicher Speichel auf meine Tastatur aus meinem weit geöffneten Kiefer herunter tröpfelte.

Also begann ich die Mission, welche mit einigen Neustarts verbunden war, da Battlefield 4 nicht mehr reagierte. Bevorzugt trat dieser Fehler immer auf, wenn ich gestorben bin und ab dem Kontrollpunkt neu geladen wurde. Meistens machte sich der Fehler bemerkbar, indem mein Mauszeiger auf dem Ladescreen sichtbar geworden ist.
Ab der Mission Tashgar, kurz bevor ich den Damm sprengen soll, hängt sich Battlefield 4 komplett auf, wenn ich auf dem Damm getötet werde und die Mission neu geladen wird. 
Der dazugehörige Startscreen kommt, der Mauszeiger wird sichtbar und ab dem Satz: "... nichtemal ne Trägerwelle Sir:" stürtzt Battlefield 4 ab. Ein Neubeginn der Mission behebt das Problem, aber sobald Du wieder auf dem Damm stirbst und ab dem letzten Kontrollpunkt wird geladen, dann bricht Battlefield wieder nach diesem Satz ab. Immer und immer wieder.
Demnach ist die Singleplayerkampagne für mich jedenfalls unspielbar.

meine Bewertung für den Singleplayer:

_positiv:_
- die deutschen Sprecher machen ihren Job sehr gut und ich habe dem nichts auszusetzen
- die Grafik ist sehr schön
- die einzelnen Missionen könnten ein wenig länger sein, sind aber schön ausgearbeitet
- die Maps in den einzelnen Missionen lassen mich wehmütig an Battlefield: Vietnam zurückblicken
- Charaktere sind gut ausgearbeitet worden

_negativ:_
- die LKWs haben keine Hupe
- der Zopf der Hanna ist nicht animiert bzw. hat keine Bewegungs-Physik
- das Intro vor dem Laden der Kampagne nervt, insbesondere, wenn man immer wieder neu laden muß, da diese abschmiert
- die Kampagne bricht immer ab
- Schlauchlevel

Bewertung:  *89 von 100 Punkten*



Nachdem ich die Mission Tashgar also komplett neu gespielt habe und auf dem Damm wieder gestorben bin und dementsprechend Battlefield 4 wieder einmal abschmierte, habe ich mit dem Spielen des Singleplayers aufgehört und mich dem Multiplayer gewidmet.


*Multiplayer:*
Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich auf einem deutschen Server mit 400 Tickets gelandet bin, Spaßeshalber habe ich auf die Uhr geschaut und ein Match hat 10 Minuten gedauert, was für den Conquest untypisch ist. 
Für Battlefield 3 hat Dice die Ticket-Anzahl extra angehoben, nun machen die den gleichen Fehler wieder.
Ich bin jedenfalls nciht für solche kurzen Matche zu haben, nachdem ich eine ungeheure lange Ladezeit habe.
Steige ich endlich ins Spiel ein, sind alle Flaggen schon in unserer oder in feindlicher Hand. Auch habe ich bemerkt, daß es einige Karten mit nur 3 Flaggen gibt; bei 64 Spielern!
Für ein Battlefield-Spiel ist es eindeutig zu wenig und daher ist es auch kein Wunder, daß die Matche nur sehr kurz sind.
Meine Spielwelt ist dies jedenfalls nicht!

Was mich in der kurzen Zeit des OnlineMatches gestört hat, daß man schneller als wie in Battlefield 3 stirbt. Fast habe ich die Befürchtung, daß alle Waffen eigentlich Scharfschützengewehre sind. Zu dieser Annahme komme ich desshalb, weil ich nach einem Schuss immer tot war und keine Möglichkeit hatte, in Deckung zu gehen.
Merkwürdigerweise verbrauchte ich selbst als Medic immer das halbe Magazin, ehe mein Gegner tot umgefallen ist. 
Die offene Beta hat sich jedenfalls anders angefühlt gehabt als das fertige Produkt.

Obwohl die Maps schön sind, bekommt man aufgrund der Schnelllebigkeit der Matche fast nichts mit und das bedaure ich, daß nun endgültig das schnelle CoD-Gameplay in Battlefield Einzug gehalten hat. Dies auch daher, weil meine Ladezeiten immer so lange sind und ich schrieb ja, daß die Flaggen schon alle, wenn es nur drei oder vier sind, im Besitz des Feindes oder meines Teams sind.

meine Bewertung für den Multiplayer:

_positiv:_
- schöne Maps


_negativ:_
- man stirbt zu schnell
- das derzeitige Flaggensystem (nur 5) für 64 Spieler sollte von Dice überdacht werden
- wenig Tickets bis zu 400 (Runden sind schnell vorbei)
   bei Battlefield 3 hat Dice die Ticket-Anzahl von 400 auf 800 (?) angehoben und nun wieder...
   Ich kann in den ServerInfos die Ticketanzahl nicht einsehen, was jedoch bei Battlefield 1942 der Fall war.
- lange Ladezeiten (jedenfalls bei mir!)
- beim bevorzugten Server auf der Hauptseite meines Profils kann ich nicht einsehen, wieviele Spieler auf diesem zocken.

Bewertung:  *65 von 100 Punkte*

sorry Dice.


Nachtrag:

*Ticketanzahl*

wie ich am zweiten Spieltag feststellte, habe ich auf deutschen Servern gespielt, die mit einem 800ter Ticketsystem ausgestattet waren. Aber meine Kritik steht fest, daß man dies bisher nicht in den Serverinfos nachlesen kann, wie dies bei Battlefield 1942 der Fall ist/ war.

Zu meiner Fehlannahme kam ich deshalb, weil es im Servernamen auch keinen Hinweis gab, daß es sich um einen 400ter-Ticket-Server handelte.



Nachtrag vom 5. November 2013:



> mein bisheriges Fazit zum Multiplayer muß ich korrigieren und der Multiplayer von Battlefield 4 hat höchstens 45 Punkte in der bisherigen Variante des Spiels verdient. Was macht der 600 MB große Patch eigentlich, der am Release rausgekommen ist?
> Es nützt nichts, wenn ein Spiel toll aussieht, aber das Spiel praktisch unspielbar ist.
> 
> 
> ...




Edit:
Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift korrigiert:
von Faszit zu Fazit


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. November 2013)

Schadenswerte der Waffen sind die gleichen wie bei BF3, zusätzlich wurde die Streuung etwas erhöht. Das man jetzt gefühlt schneller stirbt liegt am endlich mal verbesserten Netcode, der auch mal jeden Treffer registriert. 

Ich finde auch, dass das Spiel wieder wesentlich langsamer als die 3 geworden ist, allein nachdem ich nach der Beta mal eine Runde wieder gezockt habe, kam ich mir bei BF3 vor wie als hätte man jedem Soldaten eine Adrenalinspritze verpasst.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Was man bei BF 4 immer noch nicht rausgenommen hat (war in der Beta drin) ist die elendige Bunnyhopperei. Schon das ist ein Grund für mich von dem Spiel fern zu bleiben. Da springen die Kids wieder wie unter Drogen durch die Level...... Nervig Hoch 10. Wenn sollte es realistisch sein. Aber so ist es wie als hätten sie starke Federn unter den Schuhen und springen mit 20 kg Ausrüstung ähnlich wie ein Sportler mit Shorts und Hemd ohne weitere Gewichte die er schultern muß.


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn sollte es realistisch sein. Aber so ist es wie als hätten sie starke Federn unter den Schuhen und springen mit 20 kg Ausrüstung ähnlich wie ein Sportler mit Shorts und Hemd ohne weitere Gewichte die er schultern muß.


 
Einfache Lösung - weg von BF & Co. und hin zu ArmA / Red Orchestra / Rising Sun ..


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> _negativ:_
> - man stirbt zu schnell
> - das derzeitige Flaggensystem (nur 3) für 64 Spieler sollte von Dice überdacht werden
> - wenig Tickets bis zu 400 (Runden sind schnell vorbei)
> bei Battlefield 3 hat Dice die Ticket-Anzahl von 400 auf 800 (?) angehoben und nun wieder...


 
Keiner dieser negativen Punkte ist aber von Dice verursacht 

- gegen das "schnell sterben" hilft ÜBEN 
- wenn man auf auf nem 3-Flaggen-Server mit 64 Spielern spielt ist man selber schuld. Mehr als 24-32 ist darauf nur Clusterf..k  
- die Anzahl der Tickets hängt nicht von Dice ab


----------



## Kwengie (1. November 2013)

ich hatte gestern auch keine stundenlange Lust, mich mit dem Webbrowser zu beschäftigen.
Auf dem dunklen Layout habe ich so einiges übersehen und als ich mit dem MP anfing, war es schon abends bzw. dunkel im Wohnzimmer. Wie hoch die Tickets eingestellt sind, finde ich in der Serverinfo immer noch nicht.
Ich finde es sowieso schlecht, dem eigentlichen Webbrowser keine eigenständige Hintergrundfarbe wie in Battlefield 3 zuzuweisen, denn schon bei der Kartenauswahl fangen die Probleme an, weil die dahinterliegende Grafik durchscheint.
Grad bei den Kartennamen scheinen diese Lichtpunkte durch und das irritiert, jedenfalls mich.

Sorry,
aber den Unterschied Eroberung (groß) und Eroberung verstehe ich nicht. Dazu reichen meine Gehirnzellen nicht.
Jedenfalls stand in der ServerInfo Conquest-Klassik und von diesem Modus lese ich z. B. in der Übersicht, die jetzt ausklappbar ist, überhaupt nichts.

Wo ist hier der Unterschied zu finden?
Conquest-Classic (auf so einem Server spielte ich), dann Eroberung- groß und normale Eroberung.
Unter was versteht Dice jetzt Conquest-Classic?

Ist es so schwierig, wieder eine Dreier-Kartengröße einzuführen, wie es bei Battlefield 2 der Fall war?
Achja, bezüglich der tausend Spielmodi, die Battlefield ab Battlefield 3 bereit hält, ist es zu viel Arbeit. 


@eol:
wie ich geschrieben habe, wurde gestern nicht nur um drei Flaggen auf dem Server gekämpft (2x), sondern auch um fünf Stück.

PS:
Ich warte mal einen Optimierungspatch ab, der wenigstens das Problem des zu schnellen Sterbens behebt.
Und daß der Singleplayer nicht immer abschmiert.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Bei BF 3 war der Unterschied zwischen Conquest Groß und klein z.B. daß Du bei Conquest klein Metro nur 3 Flaggen hattest und bei der gleichen Map als Conquest groß 5 oder 6. Das beeinflußt natürlich je nach Besetzungslage der Flaggen die Spieldauer.


----------



## Kwengie (1. November 2013)

den Singleplayer habe ich soeben abschließen können und es bleibt bei den 89 Punkten. Schade fand ich, daß 



Spoiler



Irish nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben worden ist, in die Nähe des Ufers zu schwimmen oder mit dem Schlauchboot zu entkommen.



Die Singleplayerkampagne neigt zu Abstürzen, wenn der Spielstand laufend neu geladen werden muß und beim Damm habe ich nun versucht, am Leben zu bleiben.
Gut fand ich, daß Dice diesmal auf diese "Quick-Time-Events" des schnellen Drückens einer bestimmten Taste verzichtet hat sowie, daß Zeitsprünge in dieser Kampagne der Vergangenheit angehören.

*Multiplayer*
schon Battlefield 3 hat in diesem Modus eine lange Ladezeit, aber ich fand es gut, daß zusammen angefangen wurde.


----------



## stawacz (2. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Seit dem 31.10.2013, 12.00 Uhr deutsche Zeit bin ich stolzer Besitzer von Battlefield 4 und merkwürdigerweise habe ich diesem Tag nicht entgegengefiebert, wie ich es bei den andern PC-Teilen gemacht habe; wohlgemerkt ab Battlefield Viertnam bis hin zu Battlefield 3. Doch bei Battlefield 4 ist irgendwie die Luft raus und als Fan habe ich halt eben Battlefield 4 gekauft, weil es kein Zukunftsszenario wie bei Battlefield 2142 ist..
> 
> ...


 


also ich hab den singleplayer bisher nich gespielt.dazu kann ich  nix sagen.aber zum multiplayer.es gibt auch größere server als  400,,,ich zock so kurze dinger auch nich,,hab 800er und 1000er  gesehen.und die dann am besten gleich zu favoriten hinzufügen,fertig.


der unterschied zwischen eroberung groß und eroberung is so simpel wie einfach....weniger fläche&flaggen.

ich  find auf jedenfall das die maps im vergleich zu BF3 quallitativ stark  zugelegt haben...bei BF3 mit premium,gab es nich eine map,die ich als  lieblingsmap bezeichnet hätte,,das war durchweg nur durchschnitt ubnd  lieblos gemacht.zb operation firestorm,,mal eben ne industrieanlage  mitten in die wüste geklatscht,fertig -.- 60% der map war nur nutzlose  wüste.

bei BF4 gefallen mir auf anhieb mehrere sehr gut.hainan  resort spielt sich super und is mal was anders.ooder meine aktuelle  lieblingsmap is zavod331...klasse karte...im grunde gab es bisher  eigentlich keine,die mir nich gefallen hat..

und zum zu schnell  sterben muss ich sagen,das ich das nich so bestätigen kann.wenn man nen  headshot macht oder bekommt,is klar,is man tot.das war schon immer  so.und ich glaube,hardcoremodus,hat man n bissl weniger energy,,da geht  man dann schon mal schneller drauf.letztenendes is es aber  gewöhnungssache...man muss ja auch erstmal die karten in und auswendig  kennen,das man weiss wo man lang laufen kann,und wo man es lassen  sollte.das wird schon.BF is n spiel was man einfach dauerhaft trainieren  muss.
wenn ich ne weile nich gespielt hab,bekomm ich auch nur aufn deckel 


alles in allem find ich BF4 auch ohne die DLCs gesehen zu haben sehr viel besser als den vorgänger.


----------



## Kwengie (2. November 2013)

wegen dem zu schnellen Sterben:
Ich habe gestern "Großer Basar" gespielt und wenn ich erschossen wurde, macht es ungefähr dreimal "Tzasch, tzasch und nochmals tzasch" und weg bist Du. Manchmal auch nur einmal, wenn einer direkt mit einer Knarre vor mir stand oder es war ein Sniper. Sogar der brauchte manchmal zwei!!! Schüsse, um mich zu Fall zu bringen.
Als ich das erste mal Battlefield 4 spielte, machte es immer nur einmal "Tzasch" und weg warst Du. Immer und immer wieder! Darum spreche ich vom "zu schnellem Sterben" und daß die Knarren Scharfschützengewehre sein müssen.
Im Singleplayer hat man eindrucksvoll das Mündungsfeuer gesehen und im Multiplayer? Ich habe in den 45 Minuten nicht so drauf geachtet und darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt "keinen Bock".
Battlefield soll allen Spaß machen. 
In den 45 Minuten habe ich 13 mal gekillt und mit 35 mal gestorben, obwohl ich diesmal mit dem Fadenkreuz keine Probleme habe, wie ich diese in Battlefield 3 habe.

Bezüglich der schnellen Runden, die immer so 10 Minuten dauerten, habe ich von den Maps nichts mitbekommen und was soll so etwas zum Release? Einsehen kann man ja die Ticketanzahl in der Serverinfo ja gar nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. November 2013)

Ich hör immer nur "mimimi"


----------



## stawacz (2. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wegen dem zu schnellen Sterben:
> Ich habe gestern "Großer Basar" gespielt und wenn ich erschossen wurde, macht es ungefähr dreimal "Tzasch, tzasch und nochmals tzasch" und weg bist Du. Manchmal auch nur einmal, wenn einer direkt mit einer Knarre vor mir stand oder es war ein Sniper. Sogar der brauchte manchmal zwei!!! Schüsse, um mich zu Fall zu bringen.
> Als ich das erste mal Battlefield 4 spielte, machte es immer nur einmal "Tzasch" und weg warst Du. Immer und immer wieder! Darum spreche ich vom "zu schnellem Sterben" und daß die Knarren Scharfschützengewehre sein müssen.
> Im Singleplayer hat man eindrucksvoll das Mündungsfeuer gesehen und im Multiplayer? Ich habe in den 45 Minuten nicht so drauf geachtet und darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt "keinen Bock".
> ...


 

einsehen kann man die vieleichbt nich,,aber eigentlich alle server die von den standarttickets abweichen,haben das auch im servernamen drin stehen.versuch mal in der serversuche 1000 tickets einzugeben,,,da solltest du auf jedenfall was finden 

glaub auch das das an jedem serverinhaber selber liegt,welche regeln er festlegt,zb sniperlimit,ticketanzahl usw.mir gehen die heinis aufn sack,die sich auf irgendwelche hochäuser campen,und die leute von da abknallen,,richtig nervig 

und noch mal zum sterben..hab gestern zu letzt gezockt, in einer situation kugeln von vier leuten geschluckt und trotzdem nich drauf gegangen,,keine ahnung wo die getroffen haben,,am großen zeh warscheinlich 

und wenn du auf nen server joinst wo viele leute mit richtig skill sind,,dann is es auch kein wunder das man oft stirbt,,die sind so eingespielt und machen meist ausschließlich kopfschüsse...

hab n kumpel,,der hat dermaßen skill,,wenn ich mit dem in nen haus odr so rein renne wo sagen wir fünf leute drin sind,,dann brauch ich ein zwei sekunden um mich zu orientieren,zu checken wo der gegner steht usw,,bis ich die fünf man registriert hab,hat der in den zwei drei sekündchen ,alle gekillt...  frag mich echt wie der das macht,,dat schaff ich nich mal auf 3 liter energy


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2013)

Vornweg sei gesagt, dass ich wenig Erfahrung mit Online-Shootern habe, obwohl ich in der Vergangenheit schon häufiger BF 1942 und BF2 gespielt habe. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass BF4 ein gutes Spiel ist. Ich hatte bisher keine groben Bugs, bis auf den Absturz nach dem Tod in der SP-Kampagne. Die MP-Maps sind cool gemacht. 

Und ich bin nur so flott gestorben, weil ich einfach zu schlecht war.  
Diese Bunny-Hopper sind mir bisher auch nicht aufgefallen.

Edit: Okay, der Client wirft mich gern mal aus dem laufenden Spiel oder bricht den Verbindungsversuch vorzeitig ab... merkwürdig häufig.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (2. November 2013)

Bin seit heute ebenfalls Bf4 User, habe die Kritik gelesen und kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Allem in Allem ist es eine deutliche Verbesserung. Nach dem ich den Shitstorm von der Beta gelesen habe, die ich nicht gespielt hatte, bin ich doch sehr angetan vom Spiel.

Allein schon vor der Grafik und den Levels, einfach der Hammer. Nun kann der Winter kommen 
PS gegen das schnelle Sterben hilft, das man sich im Squad bewegt. Einzelgänger haben lt. der Vorpräsentation kaum noch Chancen, das finde ich sehr gut und kommt der Realität sehr nahe.


----------



## Kwengie (2. November 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> einsehen kann man die vieleichbt nich,,aber eigentlich alle server die von den standarttickets abweichen,haben das auch im servernamen drin stehen.versuch mal in der serversuche 1000 tickets einzugeben,,,da solltest du auf jedenfall was finden
> 
> ...



aber der Server, auf dem ich am Releastag spielte, hatte überhaupt keine Info zu den Tickets, nirgends.
Nur Conquest-Klassik konnte ich in der Serverinfo lesen und ob dieser paßwortgeschützt ist.
Diesbezüglich wünsche ich mir die Battlefield 1942-Zeiten zurück, in der die Ticketanzahl auch in der Serverinfo steht.



Spoiler



247FairPlay.com | Official | GGC PBBans MetaBans ACI,
so hieß der Server mit den 400 Tickets und den 10 Minuten-Matches.
... es ist ein deutscher Server.

Für mich ist das am Releastag unverständlich, da man ja die Karten kennen lernen will.




@Louis:
wieso "Minimi"???
Bitte bewerte Du mal ein Spiel und in dieser Bewertung sollen auch Dinge einfließen, die Dir nicht gefallen.
Der Zopf von Hanna sieht komisch steif aus, wenn Du von der Seite so auf ihr Profil schaust.
In dieser Hinsicht könnte Dice von Crystal Dynamics noch einiges lernen, wie man dieses richtig macht. Und das Nennen der Abstürze der Singleplayerkampagne soll für Dich "Minimi" sein? Dagegen lief die Singleplayerkampagne von Battlefield 3 stabiler.

*Wohlgemerkt:*
Die Abstürze sind aufgetaucht, nachdem die Mission wegen Sterbens "tausendmal" neu geladen wird, aber einen Bug gibt es, daß der Mauszeiger auf dem Video vor der eigentlichen Mission zu sehen ist.
Einen Grafikbug habe ich auch entdecken können und zwar wird die Frontscheibe des Vans nicht ordentlich vom Wischer gereinigt, obwohl diese korrekt arbeiten. 

Ihr habt doch in Battlefield 3 wie die Rohrspatzen gem]ä[ckert und gejammert, 
daß Waffe XYZ angeblich zu überpowert sei...


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Ich glaube, das "mimimi" war / ist auf das zu schnelle Sterben bezogen ..


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2013)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass der Client einen trotz guter Verbindung und gutem Ping gern mal vom Server kickt? Das passierte heute relativ häufig.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Hab zwar BF4 noch nicht, aber bekommst du ne Meldung wieso du gekickt wirst?

Könnts vlt. Punkbuster sein? Das hatte ich in BF3 öfter.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab zwar BF4 noch nicht, aber bekommst du ne Meldung wieso du gekickt wirst?
> 
> Könnts vlt. Punkbuster sein? Das hatte ich in BF3 öfter.


 
Im Webbrowser steht lediglich soviel wie, dass der Client die Verbindung unterbrochen hat.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2013)

Hm .. schau mal hier rein - vlt. hilft das.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMB4FTqziqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Auer101 (3. November 2013)

*Battelfield 4*

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleines Problem mit Battlefield 4. Ich komme leider an folgender Stelle nicht weiter in der Kampagne.
Wenn in der Mission mit de Staudamm ist und soll zum Schluss vom Gerüst rüber zur Leiter springen. Stürze ich jedes mal in die Tiefe und bin Tod.

Wer kann mir helfen????

Danke

Auer


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (3. November 2013)

bug, musst das spiel neu drauf machen, also alles entfernen und neu draufspielen


----------



## CoosVanDaalen (3. November 2013)

Hat noch jemand Probleme in Shanghai? Die Kampagne 2 stürzt ständig an verschiedenen Positionen ab. 
Im Multiplayer ist bis jetzt alles in Ordnung, da habe ich noch keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## Kwengie (4. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass der Client einen trotz guter Verbindung und gutem Ping gern mal vom Server kickt? Das passierte heute relativ häufig.


 
das ich vom Server geflogen bin, hatte ich am zweiten Tag auch mal dreimal gehabt, aber das erste Mal war die Zwangstrennung meines Providers verantwortlich gewesen und die anderen beide Male war der Spielserver der Übeltäter, denn dieser war nicht mehr zu erreichen.
Dazu bekommt man ja eine entsprechende Meldung.

Aber solche Disconnects hatte ich in den ersten zwei Tagen nicht gehabt, nur daß immer nach dem zweiten Match, bevor die dritte Map geladen wurde, das Game abgeschmiert ist  und ich nach dem Affengriff den berühmt berüchtigten Satz lesen durfte, daß Battlefield 4 nicht mehr funktioniere.


----------



## stawacz (4. November 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im Webbrowser steht lediglich soviel wie, dass der Client die Verbindung unterbrochen hat.


 

also ich hab gemerkt das ich immer dann gekickt wurde,wenn ich kurz mal das spiel via taskmanager minimiert hab,weil ich was gucken wollte.als wenn dann der ping in dem augenblick in die höhe schießt und man autogekickt wird..


----------



## Kwengie (4. November 2013)

*[Battlefield 4] - Allgemeine Fragen zum Spiel (Sammelthread)*

da anscheinend noch kein solcher Thread zum neuesten Shooter aus dem Hause Dice besteht, eröffne ich diesen halt und ich hoffe, daß dieser ebenfalls angepinnt wird.

meine erste Frage ist:
wie taucht man in Battlefield 4?
Ich versuche immer, wenn ich im Wasser bin, mit der Maus nach unten zu zeigen, sogar die Pfeiltasten habe ich benutzt.
Es passiert nichts, ich bleibe über Wasser.

In der offenen Beta konnte ich einmal tauchen, wußte aber nicht, wie ich an die Oberfläche wieder kommen sollte und bin jämmerlich abgesoffen.


----------



## FIagg (4. November 2013)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber es dürfte Y sein.


----------



## condalagia (4. November 2013)

Hallo Leute

Hab Ihr irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu lesen bekommen, wieviel das Spiel (ingame) nativ in Bilder/Sek (natürlich auf PC)
unterstützt, da diese unterstehende Meldung vom März 2013 ist. 

Zitat
 "Es ist schwer zu sagen. Die Demo heute lief etwa auf einem PC mit 60 FPS", erklärte Creative Director im Gespräch mit Videogamer.com. DICE würde aktuell noch fieberhaft an der Frostbite Engine 3 arbeiten und die Grenzen des Machbaren auslooten.
Zitat Ende
Quelle, Battlefield 4 für PS4: Konstante 60 FPS für mögliche Next Gen-Umsetzung nicht ausgeschlossen .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2013)

condalagia schrieb:


> Hab Ihr irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu lesen bekommen, wieviel das Spiel (ingame) nativ in Bilder/Sek (natürlich auf PC)
> unterstützt,


 
Ich versteh dir Frage nicht so ganz 

BF4 "unterstützt" so viele FPS wie dein System im Stande ist zu leisten.
Man kann die FPS aber nach oben begrenzen - per VSync oder per BF4 Konsolen-Parameter.


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. November 2013)

Ich versuch mal hilfreich zu sein:

1. Hier meine user.cfg:

RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1RuntimeEnable 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0

Im Hauptverzeichnis des BF4 Ordners wo auch die .exe liegt eine Datei mit dem Namen & Format User.cfg anlegen und die Befehle hineinkopieren. Diese Befehle deaktivieren Grafikoptionen die im Multiplayer einfach nur störend Wirken oder extrem viel Leistung fressen ohne große Unterschiede am Bild zu merken.

2. Die einzigen Grafikoptionen die im Multiplayer zum eigenen Vorteil dienen sind Mesh/Gitter und Texturqualität. Diese sollten auf mindestens Hoch im optimal Fall auf Ultra stehen, da sie für die Darstellungsdistanz und für das bessere Erkennen von Gegnern/Umgebung nötig sind.

3. Netzwerkglättung: Stellt den Korrekturfaktor dar mit den die Verbindungen der einzelnen Spieler synchronisiert werden. Dieser sollte am besten dem eigenen Ping angepasst werden d.h. Ping von 20 diesen Faktor auf 20% einstellen.
Man kann diesen auch unabhängig so einstellen, dass Gegner nicht mehr "Teleportieren" (wer es sieht weiß was ich mein), aber von einem selbst Gegner immer getroffen werden und man selbst nicht "um-die-Ecke" stirbt. Ein Effekt mit dem man Leben muss ist, dass die Messeranimation stockend abläuft oder Gegner die über Mauern springen unsichtbar werden und 2 m weiter auftauchen. Dafür sieht man aber immer wirklich wo der Gegner ist und nicht auf ein interpoliertes Trugbild, das über eine Mauer springt, aber schon 3m weiter ist.

 Die Hitboxen sind seit BF3 da wo sie sein sollen, aber dieser Faktor lässt uns Trugbilder sehen, obwohl er nur Pings ausgleichen sollte und gut gemeint ist.

4. Bei tieferen technischen Fragen, Fragen zu den Waffen und Spielmechaniken erst einmal hier nachschauen: BF4, BF3, CoDO2 etc. Weapon Stats and Charts | Symthic
Die Seite macht sich seit BF3 verdient und ist die zuverlässigste Informationsquelle, da alles was keine Begründung bzw. eindeutigen Beweis hat getilgt wird.

Desweiteren biedet die Seite umfangreiche Werkzeuge und Anwedungen um verschiedene Ausrüstungsgegenstände und ihr Verhalten theoretisch zu testen.

So ich hoffe ich kann damit einigen helfen.


----------



## March20 (5. November 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen wie es mit der Lauffähigkeit bei folgendem System aussieht


ASUS P5Q Deluxe
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
Radeon 5850
6GB Ram

das ding muss nicht auf vollen Details laufen, da ich ohnehin vorhabe mein System zu überarbeiten

danke für Infos


----------



## condalagia (5. November 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich versteh dir Frage nicht so ganz
> 
> BF4 "unterstützt" so viele FPS wie dein System im Stande ist zu leisten.
> Man kann die FPS aber nach oben begrenzen - per VSync oder per BF4 Konsolen-Parameter.



Jedes Spiel hat standardmässige FPS - Ausgabe.
Beispiel Call of Duty MW3 lief mit 91 fps nativ und Call of Duty Black Ops 2 mit 120 fps nativ. 

Nun, wenn man z.B. bei BF4, dass jetzt 60fps läuft mit 90 od mehr fps über den Monitor springen lässt, dann
bringt das überhaupt nix, denn das Spiel läuft nur mit 60fps und alle zusätzlichen Bilder sind suboptional,
erstens weil die Server die Daten (=Packete) nicht liefern kann/tut (da kannst Du Dir denken, dass dies ein Nachteil
im Spiel bedeutet) und zweitens werden nur zusätzliche Bilder berechnet, was im Spiel (ingame) unrelevant sind.

Ich will keine Diskussion, was das menschliche Auge schon flüssig blabla sehen kann mit 25, 30, 60, 90, etc fps,
dies soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich werde weiter suchen, ansonst schreibe ich EA an.





RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> 1. Hier meine user.cfg:
> 
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
> RenderDevice.Dx11Dot1Enable 0
> ...



Werde mir das anschauen, danke.


----------



## condalagia (5. November 2013)

March20 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen wie es mit der Lauffähigkeit bei folgendem System aussieht
> 
> 
> ASUS P5Q Deluxe
> ...



Dein System wuchtet das Spiel in minimaler bis mittelmässiger Einstellungen, passe auch die Auflösung an.


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2013)

mein Rat an Euch, wer Battlefield 4 noch nicht sein Eigen nennt:

wartet mit dem Kauf einige Wochen, bis Battlefield 4 runder und stabiler läuft.
Wie es derzeit aussieht, ist es einfach eine Zumutung und die 60,00 Euro sind bis jetzt hinausgeworfenes Geld.

Mit keinem PC-Spiel, einschließlich der Battlefield-Serie, außer AncariA: Gothic 4, hatte ich bisher erhebliche Probleme gehabt.
Gestern haben sich sporalische Soundaussetzer hinzugesellt, die ich aber schon seit Battlefield 3 kenne, aber nicht so krass waren/ sind:

im Minutentakt setzt der Sound aus und dann ist der nach wenigen Sekunden, gefühlte halbe Minute, wieder da. Dann geht es wieder los mit diesem Soundbug und das ist echt nervig...
Wann lernt Dice endlich mal aus den Fehler vergangener Battlefields und warum soll als ich als Endanwender in der Config rumpfuschen, nur weil Dice es nicht hinbekommt?

Es ist in meinen Augen auch eine Unverschämtheit, daß uns nahegelegt wird, die noch teuren SSD-Platten zu kaufen, damit Battlefield 4 rund und schneller läuft. Ich habe eine Ladezeit von annähernd *2 Minuten*.


mein bisheriges Fazit zum Multiplayer muß ich korrigieren und der Multiplayer von Battlefield 4 hat höchstens *45 Punkte* verdient:
Es nützt nichts, wenn ein Spiel toll aussieht, aber das Spiel praktisch unspielbar ist.


 unspielbar durch häufige Abstürze: *Battlefield 4 funktioniert nicht mehr*
  (höchstens 2 Maps kann ich zocken, dann schmiert Battlefield sang- und klanglos ab)
 wiederkehrende Soundaussetzer
 lange Ladezeiten bis zu 2 Minuten


Ich bin echt enttäuscht von dem, 
was Dice diesmal abgeliefert hat.
Mein Vertrauen in diese Firma ist weg, denn es werden nur noch verbuggte Spiele auf den Markt geworfen.

meine Frage:
was haben die eigentlich seit den beiden geschlossenen Betas gemacht?
... bestimmt keine Ausmerzung der Fehler, denn es wurde uns seit der offenen Beta versprochen, da viele über zu lange Ladezeiten klagten, daß genau diese verkürzt werden sollen.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> [...]


 
Hört sich ja nicht so toll an - ich hab bisher so gut wie gar keine Probleme gehabt.
Hatte in 10 Stunden Spielzeit 2 Abstürze (diese waren auf ein und demselben Server - keine Ahnung, obs daran lag).

Den Soundbug hatte ich gestern Abend auch von Zeit zu Zeit, aber hat sich auch in Grenzen gehalten.
Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass es bei mir ziemlich gut läuft.

Wird wohl von System zu System unterschiedlich sein und man kann jetzt nicht allgemein sagen, dass alles beschissen läuft bei BF4.


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2013)

@Golani:
... merkwürdigerweise habe ich bei allen Games, bis auf AncariA: Gothic 4 überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt, sogar mit Battlefield 3.
Battlefield 4 ist das erste Sorgenkind.
Für das RPG kam ja sofort ein Patch raus, welcher die Unspielbarkeit behoben hat. Um welche es sich handelte, weiß ich nicht mehr.

mein System:


Win7 64 Bit (SP1)
 Geforce GTX680 mit 4 oder 8 GB RAM 
aktuellster Grafikkarten-Treiber 331.xx ist installiert
 8 GB DDR 3-RAM
 AMD FX 4170 Quad-Core Prozessor  ~ 4,20 GHz
 S-ATA Festplatten

mein System habe ich erst Anfang September d. J. frisch aufgesetzt.


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2013)

FIagg schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber es dürfte Y sein.


 

Danke,
aber ich muß *Strg* drücken und meine Figur bleibt unter der Wasseroberfläche, kann also nicht, wie in der offenen Beta, tief tauchen.


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2013)

@Auer:
ich bin auch immer abgestürzt und irgendwann habe ich es doch geschafft, daß meine Figur zur gegenüberliegenden Leiter sprang.
Leider bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, was ich da gemacht habe, aber versuch mal, daß Du nach oben springst und dabei hoch siehst.

@Coos:
bei mir ist es genau anders herum und der Singleplayer stürzt erst bei mir ab, wenn die Mission zum tausendsten Male neu geladen werden muß.

Die Shanghai-Mission, ist das die mit dem Van und dem merkwürdigen Wischerbild auf der Frontscheibe?


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

Spiele auf folgendem System:

i7 3770
GTX 580 1.5GB (331.65)
16GB DDR3 
Gigabyte Z77X-UDH5
Win 8.1 x64

Installiert hab ich das Game auf ner normalen Platte - SSD Platz brauch ich für meine Programme ^^
Ladezeiten sind teilweise recht hoch, aber sonst läufts wie gesagt ziemlich gut.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2013)

condalagia schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel hat standardmässige FPS - Ausgabe.
> Beispiel Call of Duty MW3 lief mit 91 fps nativ und Call of Duty Black Ops 2 mit 120 fps nativ.
> 
> Nun, wenn man z.B. bei BF4, dass jetzt 60fps läuft mit 90 od mehr fps über den Monitor springen lässt, dann
> ...



Die "Spielinhalt-Berechnung" findet meines Wissens in BF4 beim Eingang der Datenpakete statt.
Deswegen auch die Probleme mit dem miesen Netcode in BF4, das man stirbt obwohl man schon lang in Deckung ist.
Auch wird je nach Einstellung des Wertes für die _Netzwerkglättung_ die Ausgabe interpoliert.

Wie das bei CoD ist kann ich nicht sagen - noch nie im Multi gespielt.


----------



## March20 (6. November 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Habs mir gestern geholt.
Kann sogar auf "Hoch" stellen in den Settings


----------



## Kwengie (6. November 2013)

eine Frage zu den Gadges:

wann spiele ich mir das erste Sichtvisier frei und mich wundert es, da mir im Spiel selbst angezeigt wurde, daß ich mir ein solches schon freigespielt hätte, aber als ich meine Waffe modifizieren wollte, konnte ich nur das Standardvisier auswählen oder eben abwählen.
Wie funktioniert das Gadgessystem, denn es ist offensichtlich ein anderes als das in Battlefield 3.
Was hat es mit diesen Bronzeköfferchen, drei Stück habe ich schon, auf sich?
Ich habe auch gehört, daß mancher Inhalt dieser Köfferchen nur begrenzt verfügbar sein sollte.

 Mein gedrucktes Handbuch besteht leider nur aus vier Seiten.


zu dieser Netzwerkglättung:
Standardmäßig steht die ja auf 50, also der Balken ist hab gefüllt.
Wie ich das einer Ausführung entnommen habe, muß ich diese meinem Ping anpassen, richtig?
Auf deutschen Servern habe ich einen Ping von beispielsweise 17, demnach muß ich ebenfalls eine 17 bei der Netzwerkglättung einstellen, aber was ist, wenn ich auf einem ausländischen Server spiele, auf dem mein Ping hoch ist?
... dann bin ich ja nur noch am Verändern dieses Netzwerkglättungs-Wertes.
Wäre es nicht besser, wenn diese sich automatisch einstellt?


----------



## lyteswype (6. November 2013)

Bezüglich der Netzwerkglättung gibts ne coole Erklärung wie das ganze System bisschen funktioniert. Einfach mal bei Youtube nach Battlefield 3 Kantenglättung suchen. Die Leute von TheTurtleTubes haben ein Video (Titel: Interpolation und Lag Compensation). Ist sehr aufschlussreich.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab sie entweder ganz auf 0 stehen oder bisschen auf 10. Werde das mit dem Ping auch mal probieren.
Was du am besten einstellst ist denke ich probiersache. Ich spiel meistens auf deutschen Servern und habe im Durchschnitt einen Ping von ca 27-34 MS also stell ich den Wert wohl einfach mal auf 30% und lasse ihn da dann auch. Fange auch nicht in jeder Runde an den Ping an den Faktor anzupassen 

------------------

Zu den Gadgets....die Koffer sind quasi... "Bonusinhalte" die du freischalten kannst. Wenn du ingame bist einfach einmal ESC drücken => Battlepacks (wie auch immer das auf deutsch dann heißt ) und du kannst die Dinger da öffnen. Da sind neue Aufsätze etc. für Waffen drin die du nur damit erhälst (für bestimmte Waffen natürlich). Kannst dort auch einsehen wie weit du schon vor dem nächsten Koffer bist (wieviel Ränge noch etc.)

Freischalten tust du die Visiere nach wie vor einfach durch Kills mit der jeweiligen Waffe. Dann einfach im Hauptmenü vorm Joinen oben auf deine Waffe klicken. Dann kriegst du ja alle deine Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Dann auf die Waffe klicken. Oben neben der Waffe in dem Feld ist ein Zahnrad. Wenn du neue Sachen freigeschaltet hast, hast du da auch ja ein Orangenes Dreieck. Da klickst du drauf. Dann kannst du auswählen welche Aufsätze etc. du benutzen willst (unterteilt in Reichweite). Falls da nix auftaucht ist das ganze etwas komisch 


----------------------------------

Hätte zum Abschluss noch ne Frage bezüglich Performance. Ich kann auf Ultra Settings flüssig spielen. Jedoch stürzt aktuell bei jeder Runde fast das Spiel ab mit der Meldung: "DirectX Error" und lauter schönen fachspezifischen Fehlern. Ganz am Ende kommt nurnoch die Meldung "Not enough free memory - Please make sure you use a graphic card with at least 512 MB Memory"

Die Frage dahinter ist einfach nur die...ich besitze eine EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked mit 3GB(!!) GDDR5 Speicher. Aktuellster Grafiktreiber ist installiert. DirectX habe ich ebenfalls neu installiert. Punkbuster ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Wie zum Geier kann die Grafikkarte angeblich nicht mehr genug Speicher zur Verfügung haben?! Gibt es andere Leute die dieses Problem ebenfalls haben?

Zudem kriege ich manchmal die Meldung, dass ich nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung hätte. Ich besitze 8 GB RAM (Auslastung beim zocken nichtmal 70% ) aber das Spiel stürzt dennoch ab. Prozessor (i7-2660 @3,4 GHz). Hat jemand irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge oder darf ich erstmal entspannt auf nen Patch warten? Es lief 3 Tage fast im Dauerbetrieb ohne einen Fehler und nun stürtzt es fast in jeder Runde ab. Das kann doch nicht der Ernst von DICE bzw. EA sein?


----------



## Kwengie (6. November 2013)

danke Dir,
ist erstmals verwirrend und ich werde mich mal mehr mit Battlefield 4 beschäftigen müssen bezugs der ganzen Auswahl usw.
In Battlefield 3 konntest Du einfach loslegen mit dem Spielen und für mich war dieses System auch einfacher.
Warum etwas schwerer machen, wenn es auch einfach einfach geht?

Ich habe die drei Köfferchen schon geöffnet und ich weiß nicht,
wo der ganze Inhalt geblieben ist...


----------



## lyteswype (6. November 2013)

Kann das ganze nur bestätigen. Ansich ganz nette Idee die Waffe dann auch so wie sie aussieht zu betrachten mit den Aufsätzen, jedoch weiß ich ja ansich was ich auf der Waffe haben will und gut is hauptsache ich treffe damit 

Bezüglich der Kofferinhalte: Du erhälst auch (vorallem am Anfang das Problem) viele Aufsätze für Waffen die du noch nichtmal freigeschaltet hast. Dh du wirst dann später erst die Waffe mit dem Aufsatz benutzen können


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (6. November 2013)

Das Spiel ist trotz Abbrüchen der Burner. Ich will mir nun doch eine andere Grafka kaufen. Ich kann nur jedem Raten, kauft euch alles über 570GTX. Ich habe eine 570GTX, das Spiel läuft selbst auf den niedrigen Einstellungen nur sehr mürbe. Auf mittel fliege ich direkt in den Freeze, raus 

Oder läuft es bei euren 570GTX sauber? Dann liegt es an was anderem


----------



## BrooklynAPB (7. November 2013)

*Battlefield 4, Ultra nicht möglich, Hardware vorhanden?*

Guten Tag zusammen, laut einem Technik / Hardware Vergleich muss laut diesem Bericht von einem bekannten Spiele Magazin, Battlefield 4 bei mir auf High bis Ultra ohne Probleme laufen, dies tut es aber nicht. Selbst in der Kampagne kommt es mir bei High und Ultra sehr stark so vor, als gäbe es dort ein (schwammiges, verzögertes, leicht Slowmotion artiges Bild), warum auch immer, eventuell kann mir hier geholfen werden.

ATI Treiber und alle anderen sind auf dem neusten Stand, ich bin kein Profi was die Hardware und ggf. Einstellungen und Konfigurationen angeht. Anbei im Spoiler findet ihr meine Daten von der AIDA64 Extreme Edition.




Computertyp	ACPI x64-based PC
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
DirectX	DirectX 11.0

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	HexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1100T, 3700 MHz (18.5 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Asus M5A97  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz	AMD 970, AMD K10
Arbeitsspeicher	16346 MB  (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: 	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM2: 	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM3: 	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM4: 	4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
BIOS Typ	AMI (10/25/2012)




Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series  (2 GB)
3D-Beschleuniger	AMD Radeon HD 6970 (Cayman) (2GB DDR5)
Monitor	Terra 2450W  [24" LCD]  (LT2011320235)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	ATI Radeon HDMI @ AMD Cayman/Antilles - High Definition Audio Controller
Soundkarte	Realtek ALC887 @ ATI SB900 - High Definition Audio Controller



Datenträger	
IDE Controller	AMD SATA Controller
Festplatte	WDC WD10 EARX-00PASB0 SATA Disk Device  (1000 GB, SATA-III)
Optisches Laufwerk	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 SATA CdRom Device  (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:22x/8x, DVD-RW:22x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)



Partitionen	
C: (NTFS)	931.4 GB (807.0 GB frei)
Speicherkapazität	931.4 GB (807.0 GB frei)





DMI	
DMI BIOS Anbieter	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	1605
DMI System UUID	E0A1E126-53E5E011-9D2E5404-A60AF6D4
DMI Motherboardhersteller	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
DMI Motherboardprodukt	M5A97


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> danke Dir,
> ist erstmals verwirrend und ich werde mich mal mehr mit Battlefield 4 beschäftigen müssen bezugs der ganzen Auswahl usw.
> In Battlefield 3 konntest Du einfach loslegen mit dem Spielen und für mich war dieses System auch einfacher.
> Warum etwas schwerer machen, wenn es auch einfach einfach geht?


 
Genau - das ist ein weiterer Punkt der mir an BF4 nicht zusagt 
Die Bedienung - vor allem das BF4-Battlelog - ist eine Katastrophe.

Mir wäre am liebsten gewesen sie hätten in BF4 die Bedienung und das Gunplay KOMPLETT GLEICH wie in BF3 gelassen.
Einfach eine noch bessere Grafik drauf und ein noch bessere Mapdesign.

Manchmal ist eine Weiterentwicklung auch ein Rückschritt 

Aber so wie BF4 im Moment läuft ist mir eine Runde BF3 Caspian lieber wie 10 Runden BF4.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2013)

Mit DER Hardware - keine Chance 

Gugge da:
[Update] Battlefield 4 im Test: Benchmarks von 20 Grafikkarten, Qualitätsstufen und Ultra HD im Video

Schon ohne MSAA - was bei Ultra ja automatisch aktiviert wird - sinds mit einer nur etwas langsameren HD 6970 um die 30 FPS avg.
Wo steht denn das mit deinem SYS Ultra Details möglich sind?


----------



## Kwengie (11. November 2013)

also,
was ich bisher festgestellt habe,
ist,
daß die *32 Bit-Version* des Spieles runder läuft als die 64 Bit-Variante, bis auf die langen Ladezeiten.
Mit 64 Bit habe ich nur Probleme und mit dieser habe ich auch in letzterer Zeit auch gezockt gehabt, da ich ja ein 64 Bit-System habe.


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

> Geforce GTX680 mit 4 oder 8 GB RAM



4 oder 8 GB???


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2013)

also,,ich zock mit nem q6600 2,4 ghz 8 gb ddr3 ram und ner hd 7970 3 gb(ja ich habs immer noch nich geschafft den rest endlich einzubauen -.-)

alles auf ultra mit locker 50 frames,,keine einbrüche oder abstürze mehr.

hab gemerkt,das mein spiel sehr oft mit dem neuen ATI betatreiber abgestürzt is,,ich nutz nun wieder den normalen aktuellen und hab seit tagen nich einen crash mehr gehabt.


spiel is super,,gefällt mir sehr viel mehr als BF3


----------



## LordCrash (12. November 2013)

Also Angry Joe zocks das Spiel mit einer neuen GTX 780 und bei dem stürzt es auch regelmäßig ab...


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. November 2013)

und bei meiner GT540M stürzt es nur beim Laden von Floodzone und Dawnbreaker ab.

Doof ne?


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2013)

Ich scheine einen Supercomputer zu haben - oder einfach nur Glück 

Insgesamt erst 2x abgestürzt und das am 1. Tag auf jeweils dem gleichen Server.
Soundbug hatte ich 2-3 mal auf der Map mit dem Damm - sonst keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. November 2013)

Was mir gestern auf den Sack gegangen ist:
Man muß *die letzte Mission drei mal durchspielen* um die drei Enden zu sehen *und die dazugehörigen Waffen freizuschalten*.
Das wäre ja an sich nicht schlecht WENN sich die Enden etwas unterscheiden würden bzw sich die Mission dadurch unterschiedlich spielen würde.
Aber die Unterschiede sind ja lächerlich  

Und man kann nicht mal den letzten Checkpunkt laden weil sobald das Ende läuft der Checkpunkt auf die CREDITS gesetzt wird.
Also muß man die ganze Mission komplett neu spielen


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. November 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Was mir gestern auf den Sack gegangen ist:
> Man muß *die letzte Mission drei mal durchspielen* um die drei Enden zu sehen *und die dazugehörigen Waffen freizuschalten*.
> Das wäre ja an sich nicht schlecht WENN sich die Enden etwas unterscheiden würden bzw sich die Mission dadurch unterschiedlich spielen würde.
> Aber die Unterschiede sind ja lächerlich
> ...


 
Wenn man nicht irgendwie das Ziel hat alle Waffen zu sammeln und zu Spielen, lohnt sich nur die P90 (Hannah).


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (15. November 2013)

*battlefield 4 patch - wie groß ist er?*

hey ich wollte mal fragen wie groß der bf 4 patch is mit dem die netzwerkeigenschaften verbessert werden sollen.

Mein cousin kauf sich das spiel nämlich zu seinem neuen pc dazu und wir wollten schon mal wiesen wie groß der patch ist um uns auf die downloadzeit einstellen  zu können


----------



## Sehadin (15. November 2013)

ca. 1GB


----------



## Kwengie (16. November 2013)

im Multiplayer heißt es oft, 
daß ein Gegner meinen Teamkameraden im Visier habe und es wird für mich eine Militärsprache (?) verwendet, die ich nicht verstehe.
Was ist mit VIP (oder so ähnlich) gemeint?

Warum ist das Feature eingebaut worden,
daß meine Figur sich z. B. am Eck eines Pfeilers oder Wand so komisch wegkippt?
Ich sehe darin keinen Nutzen, denn anstatt vorsichtig hervorzuschauen, sehe ich immer noch die Ecke des Pfeilers oder der Wand. In dieser Position könnte ich auch nicht schießen, da ich diese Hindernisse, die ich anschaue, treffen würde.
In MoH: AA konntest Du jedenfalls um die Ecke schauen, ohne Deinen Körper zu zeigen. Doch was ist das in Battlefield 4 für ein Feature?
Mich nervt es jedenfalls, da ich keinen Sinn in dieser Animation erkenne, da diese für mich nutzlos ist.

Weiter bin ich am rumrätseln,
wie ich mein Kippvisier benutzen kann.


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Weiter bin ich am rumrätseln,
> wie ich mein Kippvisier benutzen kann.


 
Das Kippvisier ist nicht mit allen anderen Visieren kompatibel - wennst es installiert hast, kannst mit T switchen.


----------



## Kwengie (16. November 2013)

okay,
ich habe jedenfalls endlich mein erstes richtige Visier (das mit dem roten Kreis) freigeschaltet bekommen und habe als Kippvisier das offene Visier gewählt.
Einmal konnte ich dies benutzen, da ich die rechte Maustaste gedrückt habe. Am nächsten Tag konnte ich diese Vorgehensweise nicht mehr wiederholen.
Meine Waffe wurde auch gekippt.


----------



## Kwengie (16. November 2013)

bei mir wurde der merkwürdigerweise in ca. gefühlten 2 Minuten heruntergeladen und auch installiert.
Habe eine 16ner Leitung und bei Battlefield 3 hat das jedenfalls länger gedauert und ich konnte jedenfalls nicht gleich loslegen.


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2013)

Klar wird die Waffe gekippt - wie sonst soll man auch durch das Kippvisier schauen?

Und wenn das auf deiner Waffe ist, dann kannst wie geseagt mit T switchen. Über die rechte Maustaste aktiviert man ja nur Kimme und Korn.


----------



## Ajkula (17. November 2013)

Hilft dieser Patch auch bei den Abstürtzen während der Singleplayer Missionen?
Das Spiel crasht immer im 2ten Level bei der Bekämpfung der Panzer.
Lese dass ich hierbei nicht der Einzige bin der diese Probleme hat, sieht also so aus als ob wir hier als B4 Betatester tätig werden dürfen


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (19. November 2013)

*neue Maps BF4*

weiß schon einer, wann neue Maps kommen? Irgendwie vermisse ich spezielle Maps im Nahen Osten mit Sand/Stadt etc, wie Karkand oder oder Golf of Oman. Danke und MFG


----------



## FIagg (19. November 2013)

Möglicherweise kommen die ersten beiden DLC's am 4.12. (China Rising) und am 22.12. (Second Assault). Über die restlichen 3 ist bislang nichts bekannt.


----------



## Kwengie (20. November 2013)

das glaube ich kaum, denn trotz Patch hatte ich in der Singleplayermission wieder einen Totalabsturz.

In der Mission, kurz bevor man mit der Tussi in der Altstadt zusammentrifft (Zerstöre den Damm) muß man sich durch den Park kämpfen.
Kurz nachdem meine Mannschaft die mobile Flak bestiegen hatte und wir bzw. ich den Park gesäubert hatte, bin ich mit der Flak gegen die Mauer gefahren und das verursachte bei mir einen Crash von Battlefield 4.

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, 
daß Du nur einige Bäume im Park zerstören kannst und diese wirken wie in Battlefield 1942 wie Panzersperren, gehen nicht kaputt.
In Crysis 1 dagegen kannst Du die Bäume zerlegen und sogar Äste abschießen, was bei Battlefield ab Battlefield: Bad Company 2 leider nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Kwengie (20. November 2013)

ich habe es im Singleplayer hinbekommen, wie ich das Kippvisier dank Eurer Hilfe aktivieren kann. Bei mir ist das die Taste "Z".
Allerdings erschließt für mich nicht der Sinn dieser Kippvisiere, da ich ja nicht besser sehen kann. Die Sicht ist höchstens eingeschränkt, das ist alles, was mir so aufgefallen ist. 
Also, was ist der Sinn dieser Kippvisiere und gibt es die auch in Echt?


Was ich nicht gut finde und wesshalb ich die Com. frage,
daß die Tutorials oder die Info-Boxen, die immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen Nachricht aufploppen, mangelhaft sind.
In diesen habe ich nicht herauslesen können, wie ich tauche oder die Kippvisiere nutzen kann.
In Battlefield 2 kamen gleichlautende Tipps nur einmal, aber in Battlefield 4 laufen die Uhren anders.


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. November 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe es im Singleplayer hinbekommen, wie ich das Kippvisier dank Eurer Hilfe aktivieren kann. Bei mir ist das die Taste "Z".
> Allerdings erschließt für mich nicht der Sinn dieser Kippvisiere, da ich ja nicht besser sehen kann. Die Sicht ist höchstens eingeschränkt, das ist alles, was mir so aufgefallen ist.
> Also, was ist der Sinn dieser Kippvisiere und gibt es die auch in Echt?


 
Der Magnifier macht erstmal 2-fach-Zoom. Die Dinger in BF4 werden nur bei Airsoftwaffen verwendet, da bei modernen Waffen meistens mehrmals Kimme & Korn verbaut sind bzw. sich nochmals an Zielfernrohren befinden.


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2013)

Gibts auch in RO - dient einfach der besseren Übersicht beim Zielen auf kurze Distanzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ajkula (22. November 2013)

Patch funktioniert! Zumindest beim beschriebenen Crash.


----------



## Kwengie (22. November 2013)

Ich hatte gestern auch keinen Crash mehr, habe 8 Runden gespielt.


----------



## Kwengie (22. November 2013)

so,
habe gestern 8 Runden am Stück spielen können und von den wiederkehrenden Soundaussetzern habe ich nichts mitbekommen.
Trotzdem sind die Ladezeiten im Vergleich zu Battlefield 3 verdammt lange, aber damit kann ich leben.

Was mich noch stört und worüber ich erstaunt war,
wie schnell sich die Fahrzeuge doch reparieren können. 
Wozu gibt es eigentlich noch den Pionier? In meinen Augen ist das eine unnötige Klasse geworden und den Pionier kann man wie bei Battlefield 3 wie mit dem Medic z. B. mit dem Sniper "kastrieren".

Außerdem bin ich auch mal Heli geflogen und das Ding ist unverwüstbar, wenn man gegen Gegenstände (Häuser/ Bäume usw.) am Boden crasht. Obwohl der Alarm blinkt, ist das Ding in Nullkommanichts wieder heile, obwohl kein Pionier mich repariert hat.

Weiter stört es mich,
daß die Karten nochmals kleiner wurden und die Flaggen, ich spiele seit Battlefield 1942 den Eroberungsmodus, noch enger zusammen gestellt wurden, keine 150 Meter mehr voneinander getrennt. Dazu kommt noch, daß der Spieler bei denen übrigen vier Kameraden einsteigen und unbegrenzt sprinten kann, so daß in ein paar Sekunden eine andere Flagge erreicht ist.
Warum haben die Piloten seit Bad Company 2 eine größere Map spendiert bekommen als die Fußsoldaten und die Fahrer?
Seit Battlefield: Bad Company 2 kann ich nicht mehr von riesigen Schlachtfeldern reden, die die Serie einst mal hatte und mit de DLCs Armored Kill sowie End Game habe ich gedacht, daß Dice betreffs großen Karten einlenkt. Aber wieder einmal wurde man enttäuscht!

Nachwiezuvor gefällt mir das Waffenhandling bis zum Erschießen nicht mehr. Für mich ist das kein Battlefield.
Bei Battlefield Vietnam hat ja Dice Kanada die Federführung inne gehabt, aber bei den anderen Battlefields war und ist Dice Schweden involviert. Jedenfalls bis Battlefield 3 stirbt man anständig und der Sound ist besser.
Mit einem Wort, ich mag dieses aufgeweichte und seichte Gameplay nicht.

Für mich war es gestern im Spiel echt störend, wenn Du die Nachricht bekommst, daß Du das und dies freigeschaltet hast oder aufgestiegen bist. Prompt bin ich erschossen worden.

Auf die Grafik möchte ich nicht eingehen, die sieht bombastisch aus und mir ist, als ob man die Flaggensymbole diesmal höher angesiedelt hat. Jedenfalls im dunklen Tunnel zu Damavand Gipfel zu Battlefield 3 sehe ich eigentlich nichts mehr, denn ich sehe nur die roten bzw. blauen Symbole und das wirkt so störend.
Oder Du bist in der Hocke auf Großer Basar und die hellbunten Flaggensymbole sind alle übereinander geschichtet. Dies wirkt ebenfallls störend. In Battlefield 2 konnte man diese 3D-Symbole ausschalten und warum man dies nicht übernommen hat, entzieht sich meiner jeglichen Kenntnis. 
Das Dreier-Map-System (16, 32 und 64) wurde ja ebenfalls nicht übernommen und ich finde es ziemlich schwach von Dice, daß die uns nur noch kleine Maps (Eroberung) servieren.


----------



## LiquidGravity (28. November 2013)

Guten Morgen,

 ich hätte mal eine kleine Off Topic Frage. Es gibt doch sicher ein paar brauchbare Flieger unter Euch. Ich gehöre zu der Sorte BF Zockern, die sich seit Menschgedenken weigern in ein Flugzeug/Heli zu steigen und ich bin trotzdem super klar gekommen  Infantery only 
Dennoch, möchte ich mir das jetzt mal antuen und komme aber mit der Tastatur/Maus Steuerung so gar nicht klar. 
 Mit was fliegt Ihr? Gibt es einen Joystick, den Ihr empfehlen könnt?

 Gruss


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. November 2013)

Ich fliege mit Tastatur und wenn es dann ums zielen im Dogfight geht greif ich zur Maus, für Bodenziele ist mir die Tastatur genau genug. Der Joystick bugged bei vielen zurzeit noch mit der restlichen Steuerung rum


----------



## stawacz (3. Dezember 2013)

*Battlefield 4 China Rising DLC noch immer nicht geladen*

tach zusammen

seit heute 11 uhr sollte es ja eigentlich möglich sein,china rising zu spielen.server seh ich auch,sind leute drauf,doch jedes mal wenn ich joinen will hängt sich das spiel entweder auf so bald ich in den ladescreen wechsel,oder aber,ich bekomm,im battlelog die meldung in so nem fenster das ich den DLC erst downloaden müsste. O.o(was origin ja eigentlich automatisch macht)

das selbe bei nem freund von mir.

sonst noch jemand ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?

EDIT:origin freundesliste im battlelog geht auch nich....wat rauchen die da wieder fürn kraut die jungs


----------



## Bluebaer12 (3. Dezember 2013)

Weiß schon jemand mehr obs wieder geht? bin bald zuhaus und da wärs schon irgendwie interessant, obs jetzt wieder läuft oder net. Danke schon mal!


----------



## tapferertoaser (3. Dezember 2013)

Probier es jetzt nochmal, die haben doch vorhin am Backend rumgebastelt, da entstehen gerne mal solche Fehler. Ansosnten von BF 4 die Spiel Dateien überprüfen, also in Origin Rechtsklick auf BF 4 und Spieldatein prüfen oder Installation repaieren, irgendwie so hieß das da. ^^


----------



## stawacz (3. Dezember 2013)

ok danke,ich versuchs mal....


----------



## stawacz (4. Dezember 2013)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine kleine Off Topic Frage. Es gibt doch sicher ein paar brauchbare Flieger unter Euch. Ich gehöre zu der Sorte BF Zockern, die sich seit Menschgedenken weigern in ein Flugzeug/Heli zu steigen und ich bin trotzdem super klar gekommen  Infantery only
> Dennoch, möchte ich mir das jetzt mal antuen und komme aber mit der Tastatur/Maus Steuerung so gar nicht klar.
> ...



auf jedenfall n großes mousepad,,sonst muss man so oft nachziehen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist es denn inzwischen? Bei MediaMarkt gibt es das für 39€ inkl. China Rising - sind die Probleme inzwischen weitesgehend gelöst?

Und macht es überhaupt Sinn als "Einzelspieler"-Typ ? Ich hab kein Headset, spiele seit Jahren immer mal eher CoD und dabei dann als, also ich nenn es mal "taktisch" vorgehender Einzelkämpfer, also ich renn nicht wie ein Blöder durch die Gegend und versuche, durch "Skill" viele Kills zu machen, sondern ich versuche auch mal, Feinde zu umgehen, richte mich sehr nach auf dem Radar angezeigte Feinde, schleiche mich an Sniperlocations an usw. - hätte ich mit BF4 da Spaß, oder macht es Null Sinn ohne Headset und Absprachen?


 ODER soll ich lieber warten, dass/bis auch CoD Ghost als Angebot zu haben ist?


----------



## Kwengie (4. Dezember 2013)

*[Battlefield 4] rasanter Preisfall nur nach einem Monat des Releases*

Hallo liebe Community,

habe soeben eine Battlefield 4-Werbung für die Playstation 3 von Saturn im TV gesehen und über den Preis bin ich schockiert: *39,00 Euro!*
... demnach müßte die Version für den Rechenknecht 29,00 Euro kosten, weil für die Konsolen 10,00 Euro an Lizenzen erhoben werden, die an Microsoft und Sony gehen.

Was weiter auffällt,
daß der Preis schon nach über einem Monat nach Release von Battlefield 4 so rapide gefallen ist.
Ich habe am sogenannten D-Day stolze 59,99 Euro für die einfach Version bezahlt und irgendwie fühle ich mich über den Tisch gezogen.

Wie mir bekannt ist,
hat sich der Preis von Battlefield 3 monatelang nach Release konstant gehalten und dieser ist erst nach Monaten gefallen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2013)

*edit* sicher 39€? Bei Saturn.de steht 49€ ^^   bei MediaMarkt 45€  jeweils PS3 */edit* 


Bei MediaMarkt sind es aktuell 39€ für die PC-Version, allerdings ist es ja so, dass an sich IMMER für ein paar tage schon kurz nach dem Release ein niedriger Preis verlangt wird - das bleibt dann aber ja nicht so... 

Auch bei BF3 und den letzten CoDs gab es an sich immer kurz nach Release mal ein Angebot für 39€, ebenso bei so gut wie jedem anderen "Vollpreisspiel" - aber eben nur für ein paar Tage, dann wieder hoch und lange auf dem Niveau. 

Zudem sind das halt auch Lockangebote, grad vor Weihnachten: da spekulieren die Läden dann drauf, dass man bei der Gelegenheit noch andere Sachen vlt auch als Geschenk kauft, oder dass man eigentlich in einem anderen Laden zB nach dem neuen LCD-TV schauen wollte und dann doch zu Saturn geht.

Da würd ich also nicht soooo verwundert sein  


btw: wäre BF4 was für mich? Ich spiele an sich gern als "Einzelkämpfer", aber NICHT "Ramboartig", schon eher "clever" mit Taktik - aber ich hab zB kein Headset. Läuft es denn inzwischen unproblematischer als noch im November?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn inzwischen? Bei MediaMarkt gibt es das für 39€ inkl. China Rising - sind die Probleme inzwischen weitesgehend gelöst?
> 
> Und macht es überhaupt Sinn als "Einzelspieler"-Typ ? Ich hab kein Headset, spiele seit Jahren immer mal eher CoD und dabei dann als, also ich nenn es mal "taktisch" vorgehender Einzelkämpfer, also ich renn nicht wie ein Blöder durch die Gegend und versuche, durch "Skill" viele Kills zu machen, sondern ich versuche auch mal, Feinde zu umgehen, richte mich sehr nach auf dem Radar angezeigte Feinde, schleiche mich an Sniperlocations an usw. - hätte ich mit BF4 da Spaß, oder macht es Null Sinn ohne Headset und Absprachen?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn BF4 mal richtig läuft - also nicht abstürzt oder die Server absemmeln - dann macht es schon sehr viel Laune 

*ABER*:
Ich - und auch diverse Freunde & Bekannte - finden das gute alte *Battlefield 3* um *ein vielfaches besser*.
Nicht nur weil es weitgehend fehlerfrei ist - sondern weil BF3 einfach das "rundere" Spiel ist.
Und viele der BF3-Server sind noch immer voll - also wäre BF3 auch eine preiswerte Möglichkeit.


In BF4 (und BF3) muß man nicht teamorientiert spielen.
Es macht nur einfach mehr Spaß wenn man nicht alleine rumrennt.

Und ich hab 550 Stunden in BF3 und bis jetzt 50 Stunden in BF4 verbracht - auch alles ohne Headset.


*PS*:
Wie sieht den eigentlich dein aktueller PC aus?
Ich habe - um flüssig spielen zu können - gerade von meinem alten Phenom II X4 @3,5 GHz auf einen Intel i5-4570 gewechselt. Der Phenom II schaffte auf vielen Maps keine spielbaren FPS.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Mein PC wäre sicher gut genug, i5-3570k und ne AMD 7950 Boost. 


 Vlt nehm ich aber doch BF3, ich meine, ich hätte da neulich die Premium MIT Grundspiel für nur 20€ bei Saturn "rumliegen" sehen ^^


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein PC wäre sicher gut genug, i5-3570k und ne AMD 7950 Boost.
> 
> 
> Vlt nehm ich aber doch BF3, ich meine, ich hätte da neulich die Premium MIT Grundspiel für nur 20€ bei Saturn "rumliegen" sehen ^^


 BF3 gabs doch umsonst im Origin Humble Bundle...


----------



## tapferertoaser (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn inzwischen? Bei MediaMarkt gibt es das für 39€ inkl. China Rising - sind die Probleme inzwischen weitesgehend gelöst?
> 
> Und macht es überhaupt Sinn als "Einzelspieler"-Typ ? Ich hab kein Headset, spiele seit Jahren immer mal eher CoD und dabei dann als, also ich nenn es mal "taktisch" vorgehender Einzelkämpfer, also ich renn nicht wie ein Blöder durch die Gegend und versuche, durch "Skill" viele Kills zu machen, sondern ich versuche auch mal, Feinde zu umgehen, richte mich sehr nach auf dem Radar angezeigte Feinde, schleiche mich an Sniperlocations an usw. - hätte ich mit BF4 da Spaß, oder macht es Null Sinn ohne Headset und Absprachen?
> 
> ...



Ja hättest du auch auf jedenfall, meistens spiel ich auch alleine, da die Kumpels wegen Abi alle nicht so viel Zeit haben, witzigerweise weniger als ich der 8h am Tag arbeitet und nochmal locker immer 2h Fahrtzeit hat. ^^
Mittlerweile ist BF 4 echt geil, aber es rät sich extrem es auf ner SSD zu installieren, ich hatte es auch erst auf ner normalen Platte, Ergebnis Ladezeiten <2min, mit SSD vielleicht 15 Sekunden.  

Und Ghosts... Tu es dir nicht an, das ist so extrem schlecht aufm PC, ich hab mit meiner GTX 770 auf höchsten Einstellung mit Glück 40FPS, eher so 25 - 30, zumal die AMD Karten bei dem Spiel extreme Grafikfehler haben, da Flackern ganze Wände. Mittlerweile wurde es zwar etwas besser und man kann es auf annehmbaren Einstellungen bei 60 - 70 FPS spielen, aber jetzt kommt das nächste Problem, in dem Spiel wimmelt es nur so vor Hackern und Infinity Ward interessiert es einfach nicht. Die haben auch ein neues Anticheatsystem, wenn du da gbannt wirst kriegst du keinen VAC Ban und den neuen kann man noch leichter umgehen. (Das weiß ich nicht aus Eigenerfahrung, sondern weil ein Kumpel von mir selber Hacks schreibt und daher auch schon öfters mal gebannt wurde ^^) 
Ansonsten hat es zwar auch Gute Dinge, wie die Waffen sind gut ausbalanciert, man kann von Anfang an alle Wafen mit Ingame Punkten kaufen etc. Auch der Netcode ist gut, aber der Ping wird nicht angezeigt und es ist warscheinlich wieder P2P Hosting. Und es ist verdammt nochmal 1:1 die Xbox One Version, amn kann mit nem spielen Behfehl in der Config den Aim Assist für den MP aktivieren und auch einstellen wie stark der reagieren soll.
Daher nimm ohne Witz BF 4 oder BF 3.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie groß ist denn die Installation (wegen der SSD), und kann man bei Origin überhaupt einzelne Spiele absichtlich auf C: machen, obwohl man normalerweise auf E: installiert?

 Und was bringen Dir überhaupt die schnelleren Ladezeiten, wenn >90% der anderen Spieler erst viel später joinen (da die wenigsten schon eine SSD habe) ?


----------



## tapferertoaser (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die Installation (wegen der SSD), und kann man bei Origin überhaupt einzelne Spiele absichtlich auf C: machen, obwohl man normalerweise auf E: installiert?
> 
> Und was bringen Dir überhaupt die schnelleren Ladezeiten, wenn >90% der anderen Spieler erst viel später joinen (da die wenigsten schon eine SSD habe) ?


 
1. Da Updates und DLC's kommen, würe ich sagen so 40 GB, daher hab ich gleich ne 120 GB SSD geholt.  OS will ja auch noch drauf ^^
2. Ja kann man, entweder musste man das in Origin umstellen oder das Spiel fragt am Anfang wo du es hin installiert haben willst, ich glaube aber es ging in Origin
3. Ganz einfach man ist schneller auf dem Schlachtfeld, kann sich die guten Fahrzeuge krallen, schon Flaggen einehmen, bereits in die liebste Schimmelposition gehen, da gibt es so einiges.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> 3. Ganz einfach man ist schneller auf dem Schlachtfeld, kann sich die guten Fahrzeuge krallen, schon Flaggen einehmen, bereits in die liebste Schimmelposition gehen, da gibt es so einiges.


 Das ist an sich ja bescheuert - ich erwarte an sich von so einem Game, dass es erst losgeht, wenn zumindest 50% der Spieler schon ingame sind  

 ich schau mal... ich schwanke noch, ob ich Bf3 hole, oder vlt auch GAR nix


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich schau mal... ich schwanke noch, ob ich *Bf3* hole, oder vlt auch GAR nix


 
Alter - *holt dir gefälligst BF3* und wir *machen ne Squad* auf 

Die ersten paar Stunden - also bis man sich an das Gunplay, die Steuerung, die Ausrüstung etc. gewöhnt hat sind etwas anstrengend.
Aber BF3 war - nach UT99 - mein erstes Multiplayer-Game überhaupt.
Und ich hab mich auch reingefuchst. Und jetzt isses für mich das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. Noch vor System Shock 2. Und das will was heißen 
Und mit *550 Stunden BF3* bin ich schon eher auf der "erfahrenen" Seite.
Aber es gibt Maps die hab ich erst 1-2 mal gespielt. 
Bin eher Type welcher auf den Großen Vehikel-Maps trotzdem als Assault spielt

Und die komplette BF3-Installation - also incl aller Addons - ist so um die 35GB groß.
Und die sollte UNBEDINGT auf ne SSD. Ich hatte BF3 zuerst auch auf der normalen HD - und nach verschieben auf die SSD sind die Ladezeiten nur mehr 1/3 so lang.


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (8. Dezember 2013)

*Battlefield 4 dlc*

Hey muss man bei Battlefield 4 eig alle dlcs haben um auf nem server zocken zu können?

Z.b. ist ja jetzt das China Rising dlc rasugekommen und da wäre meine frage ob man des braucht oder ob auch andere server da  sind auf denen man trotz das man das DLC nicht hat zocken kann??


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich kann man weiterhin zocken, aber eben nicht auf den Servern, auf denen die DLC-Maps gespielt werden. Auf allen anderen schon.


----------



## Giasinga (9. Dezember 2013)

Hat irgendjemand von euch auch diese "Red-Screens"? Meisten beim Kartenwechsel... Sau nervig! Keine Ahnung woher die kommen. 

Grüße


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Dezember 2013)

Giasinga schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand von euch auch diese "Red-Screens"? Meisten beim Kartenwechsel... Sau nervig! Keine Ahnung woher die kommen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Zwar kein Redscreen, aber beim Wechsel zu Dawnbreaker, Shanghai und Floodzone stürzt das Spiel erstmal ab. Allerdings hatte ich seit dem letzten Patch mit China Rising keine Soundloops oder Abstürze direkt auf der Karte mehr. Zumindest bei mir hat der sämtliche performancetechnischen Probleme ausgeräumt.


----------



## Mothman (9. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir lädt das Spiel jetzt richtig schnell. Davor musste ich immer ewig warten, bis die Map geladen war. Jetzt geht es in zirka einer Minute (bei einer neuen Map).
Abstürze hab ich aber immer noch recht häufig. Meistens genau dann, wenn man gerade richtig gut ist.


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Abstürze hab ich aber immer noch recht häufig. Meistens genau dann, wenn man gerade richtig gut ist.


 
Wird wohl ein Feature sein, so dass die Leute nicht zu schnell aufleveln 

Muss auch mal wieder zocken. Hab die ganze XP Boost Sache verpennt / verpasst, weil ich nur wenig Zeit zum Spielen habe momentan.
Da passt das schon, wenn dann das Spiel abkackt, wenns ne gute Runde gab - soll mir ja nicht jeder hoffnungslos davonziehen


----------



## Giasinga (10. Dezember 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Zwar kein Redscreen, aber beim Wechsel zu Dawnbreaker, Shanghai und Floodzone stürzt das Spiel erstmal ab. Allerdings hatte ich seit dem letzten Patch mit China Rising keine Soundloops oder Abstürze direkt auf der Karte mehr. Zumindest bei mir hat der sämtliche performancetechnischen Probleme ausgeräumt.


 
Okay, ja das stimmt - die Patches scheinen doch was gebracht zu haben  Aber RedScreens habe ich leider immer noch. Ich versteh das nicht, vor allem kann ich nicht eingrenzen woher das kommt. Aber immer beim Kartenwechsel - das komische: Mal funktioniert es mal nicht - egal welche Map kommt.

Ohne SSD und "normalem booten" hätte ichs schon aufgeben BF4 zu spielen...


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. Dezember 2013)

Giasinga schrieb:


> Okay, ja das stimmt - die Patches scheinen doch was gebracht zu haben  Aber RedScreens habe ich leider immer noch. Ich versteh das nicht, vor allem kann ich nicht eingrenzen woher das kommt. Aber immer beim Kartenwechsel - das komische: Mal funktioniert es mal nicht - egal welche Map kommt.
> 
> Ohne SSD und "normalem booten" hätte ichs schon aufgeben BF4 zu spielen...


 
Also Anfangs hatte ich noch vom Nvidia-Treiber so eine Art Nvidia-Download-Center/Manager drauf, der jetzt immer mit den Treibern installiert wird. Der ist bei mir immer pünktlich zum Mapwechsel "aktiv" geworden und hat irgendwas gemacht, was zum Absturz führte. Hab das Ding gelöscht und danach wie gesagt nurnoch auf den 3 Karten beim Wechsel Abstürze.


----------



## Giasinga (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe eine AMD Radeon - mh... 

Gestern mal ca. zwei Stunden am Stück gespielt - 1A ohne Probleme! Vielleicht hat ein Patch das jetzt entfernt (hoffeeeeeentlich  )

EDIT:
Ein Tag später - alle Probleme wieder da: RedScreen, Standbild -> Absturz "BF4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr..."

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass bei mir das Spiel flüssiger auf einem Server mit 32 Spielern läuft als auf einem mit 48, 64 - hat da ähnliche Erfahrung?


----------



## Kwengie (16. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist an sich ja bescheuert - ich erwarte an sich von so einem Game, dass es erst losgeht, wenn zumindest 50% der Spieler schon ingame sind
> 
> ich schau mal... ich schwanke noch, ob ich Bf3 hole, oder vlt auch GAR nix



ich würde Dir lieber den Kauf von Battlefield 3 ans Herz legen wollen, denn was ist schon Battlefield 4?
Für mich ein schlechteres Battlefield 3.

Trotz der herkömmlichen Platte bist Du in Battlefield 3 schnell auf der Map und zusätzlich erscheint ein Cooldown, damit wirklich alle zusammen anfangen können. Ich muß so ca. 7 Sekunden immer warten und bei Battlefield 4 sind immer die Flaggen gleich weg, wenn ich einsteige. Das man in den Fahrzeugen respawnen kann, finde ich persönlich doof. 
(Auf der Shanghai-Map respawne ich auf der Straße, renne hin zum nächsten Panzer und auf einmal braust der davon.)


PS:
... und ausserdem bin ich nicht bereit, nochmals hunderte von Euros in eine noch teure SSD-Festplatte zu investieren. 60,00 Euro für Battlefield 4 reichen und mit den 2 Minuten Ladescreens kann ich eigentlich auch noch leben.


----------



## wernie2013 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute
Habe mir Battlefiel 4 gekauft habe die die CD 1 eingelegt alles super hat bis 35% geladen und dann wollte er die zweite CD und Plötzlich ging nichts mehr es blieb bei denn 35% habe denn Computer über Nacht laufen lassen half auch nichts wer kann dazu was sagen.

Danke


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Januar 2014)

wernie2013 schrieb:


> Habe mir Battlefiel 4 gekauft habe die die CD 1 eingelegt alles super hat bis 35% geladen und dann wollte er die zweite CD und Plötzlich ging nichts mehr es blieb bei denn 35% habe denn Computer über Nacht laufen lassen half auch nichts wer kann dazu was sagen.



Kann sein das die 2. DVD einen Fehler hatt. Dann hättest du 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du lädst das Spiel einfach über Origin runter und entgehst so der Installation von der DVD.
2. Du kontaktierst den EA Support. Sie werden dir sicherlich weiterhelfen und auch die DVD austauschen.


----------



## golani79 (12. Januar 2014)

Bin grad am Überlegen, ob ich was von meinem wertvollem SSD Platz opfern soll für BF4 oder ob ich es wieder auf ne SATA Platte schmeiß.

Hat jemand getestet, wie sich das auf die Ladezeiten auswirkt?


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bin grad am Überlegen, ob ich was von meinem wertvollem SSD Platz opfern soll für BF4 oder ob ich es wieder auf ne SATA Platte schmeiß.
> 
> Hat jemand getestet, wie sich das auf die Ladezeiten auswirkt?


 
Ladezeiten sind wesentlich schneller, teilweise dauerts nur 20 Sekunden bis Maps geladen sind. Ich persönlich würde es trotzdem nicht machen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2014)

Hab zuerst BF4 auch auf ner HD gehabt.
Von SSD haben sich die Ladezeiten der Maps gedrittelt. 

Ich bin schon im Panzer richtung A unterwegs da sind viele andere noch im Ladescreen


----------



## Kwengie (12. Januar 2014)

wernie2013 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Habe mir Battlefiel 4 gekauft habe die die CD 1 eingelegt alles super hat bis 35% geladen und dann wollte er die zweite CD und Plötzlich ging nichts mehr es blieb bei denn 35% habe denn Computer über Nacht laufen lassen half auch nichts wer kann dazu was sagen.
> 
> Danke



ich würde dies bei Deinem Händler reklamieren und hoffentlich hast Du den Kassenbon noch.
... ansonsten über Origin das Spiel laden, da Du ja einen Key besitzt.


----------



## Kwengie (15. Januar 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, wann ich im Singleplayer diese Hundemarken bekomme?
... also daß ich reihenweise die Feinde mit dem Messer ausschalte, kann meiner Ansicht nicht zum Ziel führen.


----------



## Mothman (15. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, wann ich im Singleplayer diese Hundemarken bekomme?
> ... also daß ich reihenweise die Feinde mit dem Messer ausschalte, kann meiner Ansicht nicht zum Ziel führen.


 Dog-Tags kriegt man doch normalerweise indem man im Multiplayer andere Spieler "messert".


----------



## Painkiller168 (17. Januar 2014)

Liegt es an meiner Internet-Verbindung oder warum treffe ich am PC einfach NICHTS ? Ich muss auf Mid- bis Long-Range gefühlt zwei Magazine verballern um einen zu killen, klappt natürlich fast nie ohne dass ich nicht vorher selbst draufgehe. Ich bin kein totaler Anfänger, auf der PS4 sind Runden mit Stats im Bereich von 15-3 keine Seltenheit. 
Das Aiming mit der Maus ist zwar zugegebenermaßen schwieriger mangels Assist (wohlgemerkt für einen Gamepad-erfahrenen Spieler), aber SO schlecht dass ich rein gar nicht treffe kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sein. Mein Ping ist im Bereich von 50 bis 70, also daran kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen. Trotzdem denke ich mir am laufenden Band "Dem hab' ich doch ganz klar 2 Headshots verpasst und er ist am Ende des Kampes (wenn ich tot bin) immer noch bei 60 Health!" Ist der Netcode der PC-Version wirklich so scheiße? Kann ja auch nicht sein, denn dann würden die anderen ja auch nix treffen... einfach frustrierend, meine Stats sind schon völlig im Nirvana obwohl ich wie gesagt auf der PS4 ein ganz ordentlicher Spieler bin (kenne also auch die Maps, bin vertraut mit Spotting und richtiger Verwendung der Minimap etc.) Auch habe ich früher sehr oft Shooter auf dem PC gezockt (unter anderem auch BF 3), bin also kein totaler Maus-Legastheniker, und bei BF 3 ist es mir nie passiert dass jemand nicht stirbt wenn ich mit dem Fadenkreuz eindeutig auf ihm drauf bin und ihn mehrmals treffe. Auch bei anderen PC-Shootern habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich wirklich umsteigen auf die "Elite"-Version von BF4 (da mein PC Ultra überraschenderweise doch sehr flüssig hinbekommt), aber ich glaub' wenn sich das nicht in den nächsten Spielstunden merklich bessert, bleib ich dann doch lieber bei der PS4-Version... Es sei denn es liegt wirklich an einem technischen Problem meinerseits und jemand kann mir hier helfen.

Anmerkung: PC und PS4 sind auch über den gleichen Router online.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal erklären, wann ich im Singleplayer diese Hundemarken bekomme?
> ... also daß ich reihenweise die Feinde mit dem Messer ausschalte, kann meiner Ansicht nicht zum Ziel führen.


 
Die sind in den Levels versteckt, und zwar teilweise ziemlich gut. In diesem Video findest du alle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs3W0GjI4wU
Die bringen aber soweit ich weiß am PC sowieso nichts weiter. Auf den Konsolen zwar auch nicht, aber es gibt immerhin Trophies/Achievements dafür. Sind halt einfach Sammelobjekte für die 100%-Kandidaten.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (17. Januar 2014)

Mehrere Möglichkeiten: 

Andere Waffe nehmen mit mehr Präzision, dazu den Kartoffelgriff, Laser etc.. 
Hardcore spielen. Da wirkt sich der Beschuss auch wirklich aus. 
Und ein wenig Übung ist auch nötig.


Auf dem PC kann man die gesammelten Hundemarken auch ausrüsten. Ist ein netter Schnickschnack.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Januar 2014)

Rund/Kartoffelgriff lohnt nur für Magdumping.

Für Mitteldistanzen kommt man, durch das korrektere FOV von BF4, nicht um Mittlere Zielfernrohre (ACOG etc.). Die präziessesten Automatik Waffen sind derzeit die AK12 und AK5C. Wenn man wirklich gut ist, kann man auch die FAMAS nutzen, da sie von der Spielmechanik profitiert. Ihre Feuerate (1000rpm) ist so hoch das man den Rückstoss erst beim zweiten Schuss merkt. Dies führt dazu, dass man mit ihr genau so Präzise und tödlich sein kann wie mit der AN94 in BF3.
Was man auch noch beachten sollte sind die Kugelgeschwindigkeiten, die für Distanzschüsse, dann doch die 600m/s überschreiten sollten.

Mündungsbremse und Kompensator sind absolute Schei.... 30% mehr Streuung pro abgegeben Schuss, sorgen dafür das die Waffen in kürzester Zeit ungenauer sind als wenn man sie einem Parkinsonkranken in die Hand drückt. Das einzige was hier in Frage kommt sind der schwere Lauf oder der Mündungsfeuerdämpfer. Bei den Griffen Gewinkelter für Microbursts (Doppelklick schießen) oder Ergo für viel Bewegung um die Bewegungsstreuung zu verringern. Die meisten bleiben beim Schießen nicht ruhig stehen -> doppelte Streuung der Waffe. 

Die größte Hilfe bei sowas ist immer Symthic:
BF4: AK-12 Weapon Stats: Damage, Recoil, RoF, Accuracy etc. | BF4 weapon info | Symthic
Vor allem die Accuracy-Plots sind wichtig um zu sehen wie das verhalten ist.


----------



## shirib (18. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Liegt es an meiner Internet-Verbindung oder warum treffe ich am PC einfach NICHTS?


Es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich weder an dir, noch deiner Internetverbindung. Zu dieser Problematik kann ich dir und jedem anderen folgendes Video empfehlen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMyliIAdwz8, es ist zwar auf Englisch und knapp 30 Minuten lang, es lohnt sicht aber auf jeden Fall es sich vollständig anzuschauen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (18. Januar 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Rund/Kartoffelgriff lohnt nur für Magdumping.


Kann man dafür nutzen, muss man aber nicht. Er erhöht die Präzision beim Feuerstoß, also dem Modus dem man bei fast jedem Gewehr nutzt. In der Standard Situation, kurze bis mittlere Distanz, kann man so am einfachsten den oder die Gegner ausschalten.



> Für Mitteldistanzen kommt man, durch das korrektere FOV von BF4, nicht um Mittlere Zielfernrohre (ACOG etc.).


 Geschmackssache. Ich nutze das Kobra Visier auch auf mittleren bis mittelgroße Distanz. Das ACOG verdeckt mir zuviel und ist daher im Nahkampf im Nachteil.



> Die präziessesten Automatik Waffen sind derzeit die AK12 und AK5C. Wenn man wirklich gut ist, kann man auch die FAMAS nutzen, da sie von der Spielmechanik profitiert. Ihre Feuerate (1000rpm) ist so hoch das man den Rückstoss erst beim zweiten Schuss merkt. Dies führt dazu, dass man mit ihr genau so Präzise und tödlich sein kann wie mit der AN94 in BF3.


Ja die AK12 nehme ich auch gern. Die Ace 23 ist auch noch gut. Da muss man aber halt seine eigene Waffe finden. Die besten Werte nützen nichts wenn das Aiming nicht mit der harmoniert. Wenn man da sein Ding gefunden hat, kann man deutlich besser spielen.



> Was man auch noch beachten sollte sind die Kugelgeschwindigkeiten, die für Distanzschüsse, dann doch die 600m/s überschreiten sollten.


Jain. Ich spiele z.B. nur HC+Minimap. Da nutze ich durchgehend den Schalldämpfer. Trotzdem kann man mit der AK noch auf gute Distanzen schiessen. Da hilft auch nur probieren.



> Mündungsbremse und Kompensator sind absolute Schei.... 30% mehr Streuung pro abgegeben Schuss, sorgen dafür das die Waffen in kürzester Zeit ungenauer sind als wenn man sie einem Parkinsonkranken in die Hand drückt.


Kommt auch darauf an. Die Ace52 (wie alle Waffen mit 7,62mm)  nutze ich nur mit Kompensator. Ansonsten rappelt die Waffe zu schnell aus dem Ziel. Die Wirkung ist eine erhöhte Präzision mit dem Effekt des Voll-Chokes der Schrote. Auf die übliche kurze Kampfdistanz ist eine bessere Trefferfolge durch die Streuung drin, was bei dem großen Kaliber auf HC die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Kills deutlich erhöht.



> Das einzige was hier in Frage kommt sind der schwere Lauf oder der Mündungsfeuerdämpfer. Bei den Griffen Gewinkelter für Microbursts (Doppelklick schießen) oder Ergo für viel Bewegung um die Bewegungsstreuung zu verringern. Die meisten bleiben beim Schießen nicht ruhig stehen -> doppelte Streuung der Waffe.


Das würde ich nur auf kleinen Maps mit wenigen Spielern in Erwägung ziehen. Auf großen CQ Maps hat man seltener die Gelegenheit zum ruhigen gezielten Schuss. Meist gerät man in eine unübersichtliche Mêlée Situation und muss schnell die Kugeln an den Mann bringen. Hier bringt vor allem auch der Laser etwas, wenn man schnell aus der Hüfte zielen muss.

Man muss halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Januar 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Kann man dafür nutzen, muss man aber nicht. Er erhöht die Präzision beim Feuerstoß, also dem Modus dem man bei fast jedem Gewehr nutzt. In der Standard Situation, kurze bis mittlere Distanz, kann man so am einfachsten den oder die Gegner ausschalten.



Ähm nein. Dadurch, dass dank Gamefiles die Algorithmik berechenbar ist, kann man beim Rundgriff/Kurzgriff die Effektivität rausrechnen. Erst ab dem 5 Schuss bringen dies Griffe dann Vorteile gegenüber Ergo/Angled. Der Spreadincrease ist zusätzlich noch proportional zur Feuerrate (Faktor 0,013 mit 100 reskaliert). Und da der Rundgriff/Kurzgriff prozentual wirkt lohnt er sich halt nur eim Magdumping/ Waffen mit hoher Feuerrate.



EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Ja die AK12 nehme ich auch gern. Die Ace 23 ist auch noch gut. Da muss man aber halt seine eigene Waffe finden. Die besten Werte nützen nichts wenn das Aiming nicht mit der harmoniert. Wenn man da sein Ding gefunden hat, kann man deutlich besser spielen.



Jo das kommt dazu ich bin halt nur vom totalen horizontalen Rücktsoss, Spreadincrease und Kugelgeschwindigkeit ausgegangen.




EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Jain. Ich spiele z.B. nur HC+Minimap. Da nutze ich durchgehend den Schalldämpfer. Trotzdem kann man mit der AK noch auf gute Distanzen schiessen. Da hilft auch nur probieren.



Ist halt nur einfache Mathe + Erfahrung, aber wenn man noch nicht so erfahren ist, das Absehen nicht nutzen kann oder der Netcode spinnt, lohnt es sich halt wenn man Waffen mit hohen Kugelgeschwindigkeiten nimmt, da so das Schießen einfacher ist bzw. man bei bewegenden Gegnern nicht so viel vorhalten muss.




EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Kommt auch darauf an. Die Ace52 (wie alle Waffen mit 7,62mm)  nutze ich nur mit Kompensator. Ansonsten rappelt die Waffe zu schnell aus dem Ziel. Die Wirkung ist eine erhöhte Präzision mit dem Effekt des Voll-Chokes der Schrote. Auf die übliche kurze Kampfdistanz ist eine bessere Trefferfolge durch die Streuung drin, was bei dem großen Kaliber auf HC die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Kills deutlich erhöht.



HC und SC sind bei BF4 und den Waffenmechaniken Welten, allein wenn man die DMRs betrachtet, trotzdem würde ich nichts benutzen was die Streuung erhöht. So wichtig für eine authentisches Waffenverhalten, die natürliche Streuung auch ist, würde ich sie durch nichts vergrößern wollen. Scar-H und ACE 52 CQB im Einzelschuss sind dann wieder ne andere Geschichte.



EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Das würde ich nur auf kleinen Maps mit wenigen Spielern in Erwägung ziehen. Auf großen CQ Maps hat man seltener die Gelegenheit zum ruhigen gezielten Schuss. Meist gerät man in eine unübersichtliche Mêlée Situation und muss schnell die Kugeln an den Mann bringen. Hier bringt vor allem auch der Laser etwas, wenn man schnell aus der Hüfte zielen muss.



Ist halt eine Frage des Spielstils. Ich halte mich immer aus den absoluten Nahkampfsituationen raus z.B. auf Zavod 311 CQL kümmer ich mich mehr um A, B, E und F und halte mich von dem Fleischwolf C und D fern. Natürlich sollte man dann alles einstellen, dass es auf die jeweilige Situation passt. Laser ist immergut; befürworte ich auch im vollem Maße.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (19. Januar 2014)

Da spiele ich umgekehrt. Entweder als Tank oder eben Sturm im Nahkampf beim Squad. Einer muss die Leuts ja wiederbeleben. 

Wie gesagt, ist die Streuung bei der Ace52 nicht so hoch, aber die Präzision mit der kleinen Streuung gerade im Nahkampf von Vorteil. Das kannst du dir ja selbst ausrechnen wieviele Kugeln bei einem bewegten Ziel einschlagen. 
2 Treffer reichen ja schon aus.

Was die Kugelgeschwindigkeit angeht, hast du Recht. Beim HC ist halt das Nicht-gesehen-werden noch wichtiger als beim SC. ^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2014)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Da spiele ich umgekehrt. Entweder als Tank oder eben Sturm im Nahkampf beim Squad. Einer muss die Leuts ja wiederbeleben.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist die Streuung bei der Ace52 nicht so hoch, aber die Präzision mit der kleinen Streuung gerade im Nahkampf von Vorteil. Das kannst du dir ja selbst ausrechnen wieviele Kugeln bei einem bewegten Ziel einschlagen.
> 2 Treffer reichen ja schon aus.
> ...


 
Zurzeit ist halt noch das perverse, die generelle Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler. Nekromant ist derzeit der Titel, den ich am häufigsten nach Rundenende bekomme, wo ich dann selbst bei meinem Spielstil auf Zavod im 2-stelligen Rezzbereich bin und die doppelte bis dreifache Menge an Revives, im gegensatz zum restlichen Team, habe. Da denk ich mir dann selbst immer, dass das einfach nicht wahr sein kann:

Kampfbericht - Battlelog / Battlefield 4

So hier mal noch ein kleines bisschen Battlefield-Physik/Mathematik:
Brute-force approach to BF4 gun balance & optimal attachments, burst sizes, and aim targets - Battlefield 4: Technical discussion - Symthic Forum

Soll ja jeder so spielen, wie er mag, aber ich habe erst einmal versucht jmd zu helfen, der sich über mangelnde Präzision beschwert hat.

Schalldämpfer spiel ich auch gern. Kleiner Hinweis den nicht viele kennen: Kugelgeschwindigkeiten um die 350m/s harmonieren perfekt mit den Chevrons/Absehen des PSO-1. Bei BF3 das PSO-1 auf die AS-VAL gepackt, und Spieler die in Bewegung waren oder weiter als 100m weg, waren da extrem leicht auszuschalten, gilt jetzt zum Glück auch wieder in BF4. Das ACOG harmoniert perfekt mit 600m/s. Mit genug Erfahrung sind dann Kugelgeschwindigkeiten egal


----------



## Wolfskid (19. Januar 2014)

Halo Leute,

weiss von Euch jemand die Release Zeiten von Second Assault für BF4 ?

Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das es der 7 Februar sein soll. Ist das korrekt oder nur ein Fake ?

Vielen Dank.....

Wolfskid


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2014)

DIe genaueste Assault Rifle ist meiner Meinung nach die *SAR-21*.
Selbst auf größere Distanz kann man damit problemlos "Konter-Snipern".

Durch den von haus aus extrem geringen vertikalen Recoil kann man auch problemlos eine *Heavy-Barre*l draufschrauben und trotzdem mittellange Bursts ins Ziel bringen.
Und der *Angled/Folding-Grip *welcher den First Shot Recoil noch weiter als eh schon verringert.

In CQ ist die SAR-21 allerdings nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Die 600 RPMs sind dafür einfach zu wenig.

Aber wenn man Lust hat Assault auf großen Maps zu spielen (Golmund) dann ist das Ding spitze 
Wird zwar von einigen als Noob-Gun bezeichnet weil man den vertikalen Recoil fast nicht kompensieren muß - aber dat is mir egal!


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2014)

Wolfskid schrieb:


> Halo Leute,
> 
> weiss von Euch jemand die Release Zeiten von Second Assault für BF4 ?
> 
> ...



Patchtag/Releasetag war bei BF seit jeher Dienstag, weswegen der 7. Februar als Freitag sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Die SAR mit ihrem totalen horizontalen Rückstoss von 0,4 ist nicht wirklich die Präzieste. AK12 (0,3) und QBZ-95-1 (0,3) sind da präzieser. Dazu kommt noch, dass alle Bullpob-Waffen (Magazin hinterm Abzug) eine erhöhte Basisstreuung haben.

Ich vermisse so ein bischen die Exotenwaffen aus BF3, wie die AS-VAL mit ihrem 0,0 Basisspread, die AN94 und BF3 ACW-R.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Die SAR mit ihrem totalen horizontalen Rückstoss von 0,4 ist nicht wirklich die Präzieste. AK12 (0,3) und QBZ-95-1 (0,3) sind da präzieser. Dazu kommt noch, dass alle Bullpob-Waffen (Magazin hinterm Abzug) eine erhöhte Basisstreuung haben.


 
Stats sagen nicht alles 

Und ob nun 0,3 oder 0,4 horizontaler Spread merkt man nicht wirklich.
Aber mit der SAR-21 ist durch den kleinen 1st-Shot Multiplier, den 0,18er vertikalen Recoil und den geringsten Spread-Increase/Shot Bursts von 5-8 Kugeln möglich ohne das man den Recoil kompensieren müßte.

Das muß mal einfach ausprobieren - die SAR-21 spielt sich komplett anders als alle anderen Waffen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Januar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Stats sagen nicht alles
> 
> Und ob nun 0,3 oder 0,4 horizontaler Spread merkt man nicht wirklich.
> Aber mit der SAR-21 ist durch den kleinen 1st-Shot Multiplier, den 0,18er vertikalen Recoil und den geringsten Spread-Increase/Shot Bursts von 5-8 Kugeln möglich ohne das man den Recoil kompensieren müßte.
> ...


 
Stats sagen nicht alles, aber sie sind nunmal die unumstößlichen "Naturgesetze" des Spiels. Die SAR ist erstmal eine leicht nutzbare Waffe mit der jeder klar kommt, aber leider wirklich nur eine Einsteigerwaffe.

Vertikalen Rückstoss muss man nicht unbedingt kompensieren. Ich setze dann lieber in der Körpermitte des Gegners an und lasse den Rückstoss Richtung Kopf wandern.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (23. Januar 2014)

Auf Golmud CQ ist die präziseste Waffe eh die 120mm KwK.  

Wenn ich den Rest unserer Truppe so betrachte, rennen viele derzeit lieber mit der L85A2 herum. Im Burst ist die schon ziemlich fies.


----------



## sandman2003 (20. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch atm BF4 suchti^^ nachdem ich BF Bad Company 2 bis zum Erbrechen gezockt habe, BF3 mir nicht gefallen hat, wollte ich mal wieder anfangen.

Was für eine SChlacht... manchmal weiß ich gar nicht, wie mir geschieht.... Reizüberflutung... habe total die schlechten KDs -.- komme mir saudoof vor... 

Was mich nervt sind die Lags... "Gummiband" das ist echt hart...  trotzdem macht es Spaß und alles "fühlt" sich ziemlich echt an...

Hat jemand einen guten Server, auf dem keine Freaks zocken, auf dem man alle Maps mal kennenlernt? Können ruhig reine Conquest oder Rush Server sein.... also eig suche ich also zwei Server. Auch gern Hardcoreserver

derzeit überlege ich, Premium anzuschaffen... Die Maps von BF3 reizen mich und Naval Strike sieht auch klasse aus


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. März 2014)

Schraube mal in den Optionen die Netzwerkglättung runter, verringert den Gummibandeffekt.

Ansonsten bei Servern solltest du dich erstmal von Servern mit Clan-Tags fernhalten; die Kifferstübchenserver sind erstmal so fürs public Spiel zu empfehlen. Was sich auch noch lohnt sind die Server von Youtube Persönlichkeiten, da sich meißt hier deren Anhänger/Fans versammeln und diese seltenst gute Spieler sind


----------



## sandman2003 (24. März 2014)

hast du ein paar Server in der Liste? Kifferstübchen kenn ich auch von CSS und Bad Company 2 

 Können auch mal gerne ne Runde zusammen zocken..

Gonzo1809 heiße ich dort


----------



## stevooh (26. April 2014)

Moin leute, wollte es mir auch kaufen und habe erstmal geguckt wie bf3 bei mir so läuft. Ich kann auf FullHD mit Hoch und einigen Ultra-Settings spielen. Müsste BF4 ja auch wohl auf Mid laufen oder?

Jetzt hatte ich bei Bf3 jedoch das problem das ich immer andauernd von Punkbuster gekickt wurde wegen "no packet flow". 
Werde ich dieses Problem auch bei BF4 haben?


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. April 2014)

stevooh schrieb:


> Moin leute, wollte es mir auch kaufen und habe erstmal geguckt wie bf3 bei mir so läuft. Ich kann auf FullHD mit Hoch und einigen Ultra-Settings spielen. Müsste BF4 ja auch wohl auf Mid laufen oder?
> 
> Jetzt hatte ich bei Bf3 jedoch das problem das ich immer andauernd von Punkbuster gekickt wurde wegen "no packet flow".
> Werde ich dieses Problem auch bei BF4 haben?


 
Sollte.

Du musst mal Punkbuster manuell im Punkbusterordner reparieren. Dort die Setup.exe suchen und da dann update oder reparieren gehen.


----------



## Kwengie (26. April 2014)

stevooh schrieb:


> Moin leute, wollte es mir auch kaufen und habe erstmal geguckt wie bf3 bei mir so läuft. Ich kann auf FullHD mit Hoch und einigen Ultra-Settings spielen. Müsste BF4 ja auch wohl auf Mid laufen oder?
> 
> Jetzt hatte ich bei Bf3 jedoch das problem das ich immer andauernd von Punkbuster gekickt wurde wegen "no packet flow".
> Werde ich dieses Problem auch bei BF4 haben?


 
Da Du uns Deine Rechnerkonfiguration verschweigst, muß es nicht unbedingt heißen, daß sich Battlefield 4 genauso verhalten wird wie Battlefield 3, obwohl selbe Engine, die modifiziert wurde, zum Einsatz kommt.
Bei mir läuft Battlefield 3 astrein auf dem Rechner und die Karten werden auch "schnell" geladen.
(Ich gelange immer in den "Wartemodus" (Cowndown), ehe das Spiel anfängt.)
Jedoch bei Battlefield 4 gucke ich bei den Mapchanges in die Röhre und darf erst einmal Däumchen drehen. Wenn ich einsteige, sind auf der Map alle Flaggen schon erobert.

Wegen dem "Now-Packet-Flow-Error" würde ich Punkbuster aktualisieren.
Punkbuster kick - "No Packet Flow"


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2014)

stevooh schrieb:


> Moin leute, wollte es mir auch kaufen und habe erstmal geguckt wie bf3 bei mir so läuft. Ich kann auf FullHD mit Hoch und einigen Ultra-Settings spielen. Müsste BF4 ja auch wohl auf Mid laufen oder?


 
Ohne deine Systemdaten kann man nur raten 

Bei meiner alten, ca 5 Jahre alten, Hardware (C2Q 9550 @ 2,83, 4GB RAM, Geforece GTX 570) lief BF3 jedenfalls auch ihn hohen Settings flüssig, bei BF4 hatte ich dann jedoch ne Diashow und konnte nur auf den geringsten Einstellungen überhaupt halbwegs vernünftig spielen. Das war jedoch letzten Herbst und die Beta.


----------



## stevooh (26. April 2014)

x4 955
4gb ram
7870myst

Punkbuster habe ich per neusten pbsvc.exe aktuallsiert. Danach nix neus -> Deinstalliert -> pc reboot -> neu installiert -> pc reboot -> pbsetup.exe -> bf3 datein geupdatet -> NIX! immer noch dern Fehler.

Installiere grad bf3 und origin neu!

Andere Spiele wie cod2 und cod4 laufen mit Punkbuster ohne Probleme!


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. April 2014)

stevooh schrieb:


> x4 955
> 4gb ram
> 7870myst
> 
> ...


 
Man konnte irgendwie Bf bei Punktbuster manuell als Spiel noch eintragen, hab mich damit aber noch nicht tiefer mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal habt ihr auch alle ständig den Battlefield 4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr?!?!

Bei uns haben mindestens 5 Mann unregelmäßige Abstürze im Multiplayer...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (11. Juni 2016)

Hab mir vor ein paar Monaten Battfield4 zugelegt und bin auch zufrieden damit. Bis jetzt.
Seit zwei Wochen bereitet mir BF nur noch Probleme. Immer wenn ich versuchen eine Server beizutreten bleibt er nach kurzer Zeit im Ladebildschirm hängen und dann kommt die Windows-Meldung "Battlefield 4 funktioniert nicht mehr".
Das Komische ist auch, dass ich nicht mal die Kampagne starten kann, weder wenn ich online bin noch wenn ich offline bin. Doch das Merkwürdigste kommt erst noch, denn seltsamerweise kann ich genau einen Server beitreten und zwar:

#4[DoMe] Oldies mit Knarren-ONLY GOLMUD-by Domedia.de  

Zur Info: Ich benutze Firefox, Battlog-Plugin wurde auch schon neu installiert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Juni 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> #4[DoMe] Oldies mit Knarren-ONLY GOLMUD-by Domedia.de



Als ich es vor ein paar Wochen nochmal eine kurze Weile spielte, waren dann auch plötzlich nur noch Golmud-Server zu finden, ganze fünf Stück. Hab es seit dem nicht mehr gespielt und mich auch nicht erkundet, wo denn nun der Fehler liegt. Aber es sei dir versichert, du bist scheinbar nicht der einzige.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (14. Juni 2016)

Das stimmt. Es gibt tatsächlich viele DoMe Server. Jedoch funktioniert bei mir nur noch ein bestimmter. 
Komisch finde ich auch, dass es noch andere Server gibt auf denen augenscheinlich jemand spielt,  denen ich jedoch nicht beitreten kann.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (2. August 2016)

Für Alle die es interessiert. 
Eine einfache komplette Deinstallation mit anschließender Neunstallation hat geholfen.


----------

